# Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet



## Moderlieschenking (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich mache zur Zeit einige nicht so erfreuliche Beobachtungen,
Meine heiß geliebten __ Moderlieschen haben zwar heuer wie verrückt abgeleicht,
doch die jungen Fische schaffen es heuer bis jetzt nicht sich durchzusetzen.
Es sind bereits 5 oder 6 Laiche geschlüpft aber die Fische sehe ich meist nur
1 bis 2 Tage , dann sind sie wieder weg.(jeweils ca. 20 - 30 Stück).
Also nicht untergetaucht sondern gefressen. Ich sehe bis zum Grund und beobachte 
dies Phänomen schon seit ca. 4 Wochen.
In meinem Teich habe ich sehr viele natürliche Freßfeinde, wie __ Libellen,__ Molche,Kaulquappen,
__ Gelbrandkäfer.
Meine Moderlieschen füttere ich, damit sie nicht so stark an den Laich gehen.
Jetzt meine Frage, hat jemand schon einmal die "frisch geschlüpften" Moderlieschen
abgefischt und versucht diese in einem separaten Behälter aufzuziehen, bis sie
groß genug sind um im Teich eine Überlebenschance zu haben?
Auf Antworten freut sich 
Markus


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Markus

Könnte mir vorstellen das die Moderlieschen ähnlich den Regenbogenelritzen im Aquarium aufzuziehen sind ...


----------



## Dieter_B (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ja habe ich 2008 gemacht, habe von einem Bekannten eine Seerosenstengel mit Eiern bekommen und die habe ich in einem Speisfaß gelegt und so habe ich meine jetzigen __ Moderlieschen angezogen, ging ohne problem oder das ich mich groß darum kümmern mußte.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

danke für die schnellen Antworten,
ich hätte da so eine Maurerwanne mit 50 Liter, dann versuch ich mal den nächsten
Laich da drin großzuziehen.
LG Makus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus,

Deine Frage nach der separaten Aufzucht kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber das Verschwinden beobachte ich auch!.
In meinem Teich laichen __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und Dickkopf-Kärpflinge. 
(Die Kärpfling (20 Tiere) habe ich erst dieses Jahr eingesetzt.) 
An Fressfeinden hat der Nachwuchs mit Libellenlarven, Molchen, Gelbrandkäfern/Larven und 10, noch kleinen, Scheibenbarschen zu kämpfen. Zudem kommt, das bei mir die Wassertemperatur in den letzten 2 Wochen (Dauerregen) wieder auf 14°C abgefallen waren (aktuell gerade mal 16°C)
Da ich in der Vergangenheit eher zuviel Fischnachwuchs hatte, kamen heuer die 10 Scheibenbarsche dazu. Aber so wie das im Augenblick aussieht kommt dieses Jahr gar kein Nachwuchs durch, trotz dezenter Fütterung der Fische.
Da die Lebenserwartung der Dickkopfkärpflinge mit nur 2 Jahren angegeben wird , werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr wieder welche einsetzen müssen. (Der Nachwuchs dieser Fische ist gleich rot, ich konnte trotz laichbewachender Männchen keinen einzigen Jungfisch ausmachen! Ob das nun an der gesunkenen Wassertemp. liegt oder an der guten Sichtbarkeit für Fressfeinde?

Bei den Moderlieschen/Bitterlingen hoffe ich, das es nächstes Jahr klappen wird, da ich meinem kalten Wasser auch eine nachteilige Wirkung auf die Entwicklung des Laiches/der Jungfische anlaste. Das meine Fressfeinde sämtlichen Nachwuchs vertilgen, kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen, aber wenn ich dein posting so lese....
...und der Nachwuchs von 4 __ Kröten  ist auch spurlos verschwunden! (Da waren noch keine __ Barsche im Teich, jedoch hatte ich da auch einen Sturz auf 13°C Wassertemp.)
Mir scheint, dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin!


----------



## Dieter_B (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Das hab ich auch beobachtet, die __ Moderlieschen haben zwar schon fleißig gebrütet, aber ich sehen keinen Nachwuchs.
Auch der Froschnachwuchs war von heute auf morgen weg,


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo
über __ Frösche kann ich nicht klagen, die waren alle untergetaucht und jetzt
findet gerade der Landgang statt ich denke daß es zw. 100 und 200 Frösche sind,
ich denke Grasfrösche, bin mir aber nicht sicher werde heute mal ein Foto einstellen.
Vielleicht war es ja auch wirklich zu kalt, dass die Fische verkümmert sind ?
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dieter, hallo Markus,
da muss ich nochnmals nachfragen:
Hattet ihr, kurz nach dem Laichen (der Fische) auch Wassertemperaturen gut unter 18°C?


----------



## Bebel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi

Ich glaube die sind dieses Jahr auch nur etwas später dran, so wie alles in der Natur.
Bei mir betreiben sie auf jeden Fall noch fleißig Brutbewachung /-pflege.

Aus meinen 12 __ Moderlieschen vom letzten Jahr sind im letzten Sommer mindestens 50 geworden, eher mehr. Da die sich auch schon wieder fleißig vermehren, will ich lieber noch gar nicht wissen wieviele es Ende dieses Sommers sind. Und das alles trotz Fressfeinden im Teich.

Also wenns bei Euch mit der Vermehrung nicht klappen sollte, ich habe da bestimmt das eine oder andere Moderlieschen für Euch über.

Aber ich denke ihr braucht einfach nur ein wenig Geduld.

Bei den Quappen ging es mir im letzten Jahr auch so, dass irgendwann keine mehr zu sehen waren. Dies Jahr habe ich einige Quappen (__ Kröten und __ Frösche) in die Miniteiche neben den Teich umquartiert, die haben alle überlebt und sind jetzt wo sie sich in einen "Frosch (od. Kröte) verwandelt haben" auf dem Weg zurück in den Teich. Man muß zur Zeit aufpassen wohin man tritt, an Rasenmähen ist gar nicht zu denken. (Der ist hier allerdings eh so trocken, dass der erst gar nicht wächst)

LG Bebel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Bebel, 



> ich habe da bestimmt das eine oder andere __ Moderlieschen für Euch über


aber du bist weit weg von mir


----------



## Bebel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ja leider!

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch genügend Nachwuchs bei Deinen "Lieschen"- die haben ja noch etwas Zeit und das Wetter soll ja auch bei euch jetzt besser werden.

LG Bebel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@Andrea,
ja die Temperaturen waren bei mir auch ganz schön im Keller, ich habe sie nicht
gemessen, aber bei einstelligen Außentemperaturen wird der Teich nicht viel mehr
gehabt haben.
Aber inzwischen machen sie wie verrückt wieder Brutpflege, und wenn bis dahin die
Libellenlarven weg sind dann wird es schon noch klappen.
Außerdem hab ich heute ein Seerosenblatt mit Laich in einen Kübel gestellt,
jetzt Abends schwammen bereits ca. 50 kleine __ Moderlieschen darin rum.
Ich hoffe daß ich welche durchbring.
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus,
*dann drück ich mal fest die Daumen!!!!!*
Bei meinen augenblicklichen 16°C stängelt kein __ Moderlieschen, aber die Sonnne knallt, vielleicht wirds noch was....:beten
...dann erkundige ich mich bei dir, wie du deine Moderlieschenbabys aufpäppelst....

Ich habe heute versucht, so einsame 3mm Babys zu fangen - keine Chance!


----------



## Bebel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Andrea

Wenn Du vereinzelten Nachwuchs siehst, ist da bestimmt auch noch mehr. 

Ich habe im letzten Jahr versucht mit dem Kescher Schlamm aus der Mitte zu holen und musste dann erst mal jede Menge Moderlieschennachwuchs aus dem Kescher befreien. 

Vielleicht halten die sich bei Dir ja auch nur am Bodengrund auf. In der Grösse sieht man die da ja nicht.

LG Bebel


----------



## Dieter_B (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Temperatur war bei mir bestimmt auch der Auslöser, ein __ Moderlieschen brütet auch schon wieder.
Nachwuchs brauche ich nicht wirklich, habe genug Moderlieschen im Teich.
Aber auch der Froschnachwuchs, der noch nicht Landgangfähig war ist nicht mehr zu sehen, von heute auf morgen weg.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@ Bebel:


> Wenn Du vereinzelten Nachwuchs siehst


sonst waren im seichten, warmen Wasser Schwärme von den Winzlingen unterwegs, aber das mit dem warmen Wasser ist noch (!) nicht, 


> ist da bestimmt auch noch mehr


Hoffentlich!

@ Markus, Dieter
Dann war es bei euch, Wetter- und Temperaturmäßig, wie bei mir. 
Das beruhigt mich, ich :crazy mach mir immer gleich Sorgen, das in meinem Teich was schief läuft!
Bei zuviel Fischnachwuchs mach ich mir Sorgen das der Teich die Tiere nicht mehr ernährt und mit ihren Ausscheidungen nicht mehr fertig wird, bei zuwenig befürchte ich: nun sterben sie mir aus!
Ich hab mal versucht, mich über die Lebenserwartung / Geschlechtsreife meiner Fischchen schlau zu machen:
__ Moderlieschen: Alter: 3 – 5 Jahre, Geschlechtsr.: Ende erstes Lebensjahr
__ Bitterling: Alter: 4 -5 Jahre, Geschlechtsr.: mit 2 Jahren
über mein Dickkopf-Kärpflinge kann ich wenig finden, meist Dissertationen zu toxikologischen Versuchen 
Dickkopf-Kärpfling: 2 Jahre(!) Geschlechtsr.: im 2 Jahr(!) _(kann doch nicht sein????)_
__ Scheibenbarsch: Alter: 8 Jahre, Geschlechtsr.: ?

Also wäre es nur bei den Kärpflingen richtig doof, wenn es dieses Jahr keinen Nachwuchs gibt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Moderlieschenfreunde,
ich wollte mal kurz vom aktuellen Stand berichten.
Samstags kaufte ich eine neue Mörtelwanne, da mir in der alten zu viele Zementreste
waren. In diese durften dann sofort meine __ Moderlieschen einziehen.
Inzwischen sind diese 6 Tage alt, und entwickeln sich gut.
Es dürften zwischen 50 und 60 sein.
Zum Fressen geb ich ihnen getrocknete Mückenlarven, diese extra nochmals zerkleinert.
Ob die Moderlieschen diese aber wirklich fressen? Gesehen habe ich es noch nicht.
Wie lange ich die Moderlieschen in meinem Aufzuchtbehälter lassen soll, weis ich noch
nicht. Aber noch erscheinen sie mir zu klein um sie in den Teich zu geben.
Im Teich selbst, habe ich immer noch keine jungen Moderlieschen, obwohl schon wieder
der Laich von 2 Stengeln "geschlüpft ist" ; wer auch immer diese Moderlieschen frißt,
er macht es gründlich.
Aber inzwischen werden die Libellenlarven im Teich weniger, vielleicht haben die Lieschen
dann mehr Überlebenschancen.
Anbei noch 2 Bilder von meinem Nachwuchs im Aufzuchtbecken.
LG Markus


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Na das sieht doch gut aus, aber ich glaube im Teich werden auch welche überlebt haben.
Die verstecken sich gut, hatte  auch nur noch 5 Stück, dachte das wird wohl nichts.
Aber jetzt habe ich über 60 Stk. im Teich und verschenke die schon an meinen Nachbarn.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dieter,
Ich möchte es ja nicht ausschließen, daß im Teich welche überlebt haben,
aber bisher waren die jungen __ Moderlieschen beim schönen Wetter immer im 
Flachwasser, da konnte ich sie ja auch anfangs noch sehen, aber es wurden jeden Tag
weniger und inzwischen sehe ich im Teich kein einziges junges mehr, obwohl ich
Bodensicht habe und eigentlich sehr gründlich schaue.
Aber sie haben schon wieder abgelaicht. Vielleicht wirds ja diesmal im Teich was.
Wobei ich vermute, daß die __ Molche da sehr gründlich aufräumen.
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus!
WOW! Sieht echt toll aus! Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs!
Wennst deinen Kleinen eine Freude machen willst, setz einfach 1-2 Stechmückenschifferln rein, wirst sehen, die putzen die winzigen Larven im Nu weg, sobald sie aus diesen Eierpäckchen geschlüpft sind! Außerdem denk ich, dass die Stechmücken das bald von allein auf die Wasserobverfläche platzieren werden, dann hast bald ein Fütterproblem weniger.
Meine Lieserln lieben übrigens auch Wasserflöhe  Totfutter glaub ich, wird eher weniger interessant sein, das schwimmt ja net rum


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde,
mir geht es wie Markus 


> aber bisher waren die jungen __ Moderlieschen beim schönen Wetter immer im
> Flachwasser, da konnte ich sie ja auch anfangs noch sehen, aber es wurden jeden Tag
> weniger und inzwischen sehe ich im Teich kein einziges junges mehr, obwohl ich
> Bodensicht habe und eigentlich sehr gründlich schaue.


ich habe noch nicht mal mehr stängelnden Moderlieschen....
Aber ein Dickkopf-Kärpfling hat Laich unterm Seerosenblatt bewacht.
Nun hab ich das Blatt abgeschnitten, mit schlechten Gewissen dem Vater gegenüber, und erstmal in einem 10 Litereimer mit Teichwasser deponiert. Nun hoff ich, das die Eier sich entwickeln! 
Prophylaktisch bestell ich mal Wasserflöhe, damit Futter da ist, wenn’s was wird.

Markus, berichte *bitte* weiter, was du fütterst, ob du das Wasser wechselst und.. und... und...



> wer auch immer diese Moderlieschen frißt, er macht es gründlich.


Ja, bei mir auch!!!! Und wenn ich so recht überlege, nicht erst seit diesem Jahr. Meine Moderlieschen sind mir ja so langsam einfach ausgestorben, (Bitterlinge sind auch nicht mehr so viel da, allerdings sind einige Junge vom letzem Jahr unterwegs) allerdings dachte ich, das liegt an zuviel Seerosen, zuviel Schatten durch die Bäume, schlechtem Wasser, zuwenig Futter... Nun sehe ich das Problem eher in unmengen Libellenlarven und Molchen.





> Wobei ich vermute, daß die __ Molche da sehr gründlich aufräumen.


 Und ich Trottel setze auch noch 10 __ Barsche als Fressfeinde ein!!!!


> inzwischen werden die Libellenlarven im Teich weniger


Bei mir nicht wirklich! An den __ Binsen hängen zwar jede Menge leere Häute, aber im Teich  düsen noch viel mehr rum, gestern hat eine sogar versucht, sich mit einer Spitzschlammschecke anzulegen.:evil


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Dawn schrieb:


> Meine Lieserln lieben übrigens auch Wasserflöhe  Totfutter glaub ich, wird eher weniger interessant sein, das schwimmt ja net rum



Das mit den Wasserflöhen stimmt, das mit dem Totfutter nicht. Meine Lieserln ziehen immer mit den größten Brocken los. Man sieht dann, wenn nicht grad die Sonne drauf scheint, Futtersticks mit einer immensen Geschwindigkeit durch den Teich flitzen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Christine,
geht dann feinzerbröseltes Flockenfutter zur Aufzucht?


----------



## Dawn (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das mit den Wasserflöhen stimmt, das mit dem Totfutter nicht. Meine Lieserln ziehen immer mit den größten Brocken los. Man sieht dann, wenn nicht grad die Sonne drauf scheint, Futtersticks mit einer immensen Geschwindigkeit durch den Teich flitzen



Danke, Christine, wusste ich nicht, wie sies mögen, weils bei uns sowas nicht gibt...... Da gibts nur Lebendfutter.
Heute ließen sie jedenfalls die toten Wasserflöhe (waren leider viel zu viele Tote im gestrigen Sackerl, miese Qualität, leider auch mit Unmengen von weißen Mückenlarven versetzt) langsam weiter auf den Grund rieseln, die haben sich nur die Lebenden rausgesucht


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Andrea,

mit Jungtieraufzucht hab ich wenig Erfahrung (wer es im Teich schafft, gut, wer nicht, auch gut).

Aber Werner (wp-3d) hat irgendwo mal "gekochtes Eigelb, in Wasser aufgelöst, tröpfchenweise" empfohlen. Und was für Koi gut ist, muss doch für Lieschen erst recht gut sein.

Irene, dein "Bälger" sind halt sehr verwöhnt  aber über die runtergerieselten freuen sich die __ Schnecken.


----------



## Dawn (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Irene, dein "Bälger" sind halt sehr verwöhnt  aber über die runtergerieselten freuen sich die __ Schnecken.


 Wahrscheinlich!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Bilder zu meinem "Aufzuchtsversuch
         

das Stück Seerosenblatt mit dem Laich habe ich in einem Aquarienaufzucht-Ding im Teich, dann gibt`s keinen Stress mit Wasserwechsel und dem gekochten Eigelb
auf dem 2. Bild sind gelbliche Eier, auf den nächsten 2 Fotos weiße Eier und im letzten ganz kleine schwarze Eier.
das bekomme ich nur so hochgeladen 
Die gelblichen und weißen halte ich für den Laich vom Kärpfling, die schwarzen 
nun bleibt abzuwarten ob alles verpilzt :evil oder ob was schlüpft


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

     


es sind welche geschlüpft!!!
Mann oh Mann, freu ich mich.. bin ganz aus dem Häuschen.

mit Daphnien ist aber gar nichts, da schwimmen nur Augen, so winzig ist der Nachwuchs!
Nun hab ich gekochtes Eigelb in Wasser zu Milch verrührt und hab das mal reigegossen...
So nun noch mal:
*Was fütter ich den nun? Wie oft sollen sie ihre "Milch" bekommen? (Die Milch verflüchtigt sich zügig in dem Netzkästchen) Soll ich nach so Staubfutter gucken???*
:help
Markus
was hast du denn den Lieschen gefüttert??


----------



## Majaberlin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

 Super! Kann ich gut verstehen, dass du aus dem Häuschen bist!
Bin schon gespannt auf deinen weiteren Bericht!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Andrea,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.
Meine Lieschen sind inzwischen 9 Tage alt und putzmunter.
Füttern tu ich nach wie vor getrocknete Mückenlarven (zerbröselt) , wobei ich mir nicht sicher
bin ob sie die auch wirklich fressen, gesehen hab ich es noch nicht.
Aber ich nahm ja Teichwasser her, und denke daß darin ja genug Kleinstlebewesen sind
an denen sich die Lieschen satt fressen können; sie wachsen auf alle Fälle.
Im Teich nichts neues, kein sichtbarer Nachwuchs.
Das mit dem Eigelb halt ich für persönlich eher für zu Früh von den Fischen siehst du
ja nur zwei Augen und was durchsichtiges, ich glaube das Eigelb ist da eher zu groß.
Würd mich auch über weitere Berichte von dir freuen.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus,

deshalb wird das  Eigelb doch in Wasser aufgelöst...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde
danke für die Glückwünsche zu meiner "Mutterschaft"



> deshalb wird das Eigelb doch in Wasser aufgelöst...


jepp, ich habs mit der Mörser zerstoßen, in Wasser aufgelöst = Milch 
und heute noch Staubfutter besorgt (und noch 3 so Netzkästchen bestellt, falls der Platz in dem einen knapp wird)  


> nahm ja Teichwasser her, und denke daß darin ja genug Kleinstlebewesen sind


als besorgte "Mama" bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob genug Mikro-Futter in den Aufzuchtsbehälter gelangt


> siehst du ja nur zwei  Augen und was durchsichtiges


genau!!


> ob sie die auch wirklich fressen,gesehen hab ich es noch nicht.




mir der "Lesebrille extra strong" konnte ich einzelne Staubkörnchen des Futters fixieren und schwupps -weg war`s Körnchen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
meine undurchsichtigen Fischlein werden besser sichtbar und einige duchsichtige sind auch noch geschlüpft!
Täglich 3 x gibts eine kleine Messerspitze Staubfutte, an dem Döschen werde ich ewig haben!!!!
Ist schon irre, wie winzig die sind!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe Moderlieschenliebhaber,
heute wieder ein Foto von meiner Aufzuchtstation,
die Lieschen wachsen und gedeihen.
Manche sind fast schon doppelt so groß wie beim "schlüpfen".(ca.15mm)
Das Wassser wird inzwischen bräunlicher, wobei ich es mir nicht so recht wechseln
traue (Streß für die Jungfische).
Dem groben Zählen nach sind nach wie vor alle an Bord (ca. 60 Stk.)
Vom Sauerstoff her mach ich mir keine Gedanken da ich einiges an __ Wasserpest und
__ Tausendblatt in der Wanne habe.
Futter geb ich ihnen nach wie vor nur zerbröselte, getrocknete Mückenlarven.
Anbei noch Fotos 
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Moderlieschenfans,
Heute wieder ein Bild von meinen Kleinen.
Inzwischen sind sie fast 3 Wochen alt und alle wohlauf.
Jetzt sieht man auch wie sie das zerbröselte Futter fressen.
Interessant ist wie unterschiedlich sie wachsen, wobei ja alle am selben 
Tag geschlüpft sind.(Manche sind bald doppelt so lang und groß) 
Ich weis nur nicht wie lange ich sie noch in der Wanne lassen soll.
Im Teich selbst sieht man nach wie vor kein einziges junges __ Moderlieschen, inzwischen
haben die ML auch die Laichpflege eingestellt.
LG Markus.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus,


> Ich weis nur nicht wie lange ich sie noch in der Wanne lassen soll.


 wenns vom Wasser im Kübel geht würde ich warten bis sie 1,5, besser noch 2 cm sind, ich denke, bei der Größe habens die Fressfeinde schwerer.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...die immer noch keinen Nachwuchs im Teich gesichtet hat und deren Aufzuchtsfischis kaum wachsen


----------



## Dawn (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus!
Wie groß sind denn deine Kleinen jetzt? Meine sind so 1 cm klein. Sie halten sich alle eher an der Wasseroberfläche auf und im ganz flachen Wasser, dort sind sie in kleinen Grüppchen bis zu 20 Fischchen, aber man muss schon genau schauen, um sie gegen den Untergrund auszumachen. In deinem größeren Teich stelle ich mir das schon schwerer vor!
Foto ist übrigens im anderen Moderlieserl-Thread.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten.
@ Irene 
Die kleineren sind so um die 10mm und manche haben schon fast 20mm,
aber mir kommen sie noch zu klein vor um sie in den Teich zu tun.
Ich habe ja heuer schon welche im Teich gesehen aber das wurden jeden Tag weniger,
das ganze Spiel beobachtete ich seit Anfang Juni.
Irgendwer frisst mir da alles Raus (wahrscheinlich die __ Molche?) 
Drum trau ich mir die kleinen noch nicht in den Teich zu geben.
@ Andrea
Ich glaub in der 60L Wanne haben die ML schon noch genug Platz. 
Ja die Fressfeinde, sollen von denen keine mehr erwischen.
Aber noch schwimmen die ML in der Wanne recht langsam und da glaub ich wäre
das eine leichte Beute.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe Moderlieschenfreunde,
heute wieder ein paar Fotos von meinem Nachwuchs.
Dieser wohnt inzwischen seit 4 Wochen in meiner Mörtelwanne und ihm ergeht
es sichtlich gut.
Die Fischgöße ist zwischen ca. 10  und 20 mm.
Man kann inzwischen auch ganz gut beobachten, wenn ich ein Futter reinschmeiß
wie sie dieses dann fressen.
Auch die Bewegungen werden flinker, aber mir erscheinen sie immer noch zu klein
für den Teich, ich hab ja noch Zeit.
Im Teich selbst nichts neues, kein junges __ Moderlieschen mehr auffindbar.
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos von den jungen Moderlieschen,( die Brösel
an der Wasseroberfläche sind zerbröselte getrocknete Mücken)
das 1. Foto ist frisch nach dem Schlüpfen, die anderen von Heute.
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Tolle Brut, Markus!
Bei mir wuselts auch nach wie vor sehr, aber eindeutig weniger als zu Beginn, was bin ich froh 
Fotogen sind sie leider weniger, weil ich nicht füttere, vor die Linse hab ich nur die Kleinsten bekommen, die sich noch im Flachen bewegen, alle Größeren schwimmen ca. 2-5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, unmöglich zu "treffen", zumal sie auch blitzschnell sind, v.a. wenn Cam von oben kommt 
Ja, deshalb auch keine neuen Bilder von hier......


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Moin,

ich hab auch ein paar -  d.h. ich hoffe ganz stark, dass es welche sind, denn meine __ Moderlieschen haben ihre Lebenszeit erreicht


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde

zuerst  an alle Moderliescheneltern.
In meinem Teich hat es kein Fischnachwuchs geschafft! 
Als ich diesen Thread fand waren meine __ Moderlieschen auch nicht mehr am Stängeln. 
Nur den Laich, den eine __ Goldelritze bewacht hat, konnte ich separieren. Das waren nur so 20 Tierchen, einige sind eingegangen, einige sind aus dem Netzaufzuchtskasten in den Teich entkommen  - nun habe ich noch ganze 8 in einem Eimer. Die sind viel kleiner als die Fischchen auf Christines Foto   und kleiner wie die von Markus. Immer noch recht durchsichtig, gerade mal 1cm lang. Heut haben sie noch mal Eigelbmilch bekommen, aber das begeistert sie nicht. Die sich aus den Schiffchen entwickelnde Mückenlarven fressen sie nicht, die Mückenlarven werden zackig zu groß, als das die Fischchen sie fressen können. Das Staubfutter mögen sie auch nicht besonders, nun bekommen sie Algen. Die Schwebstoffe in den Algen scheinen ihr Interesse zu wecken.

Nach dem meine diesjährig eingesetzten Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen keine Geburtsurkunde dabei hatten...


> denn meine Moderlieschen haben ihre Lebenszeit erreicht


..hoff ich mal, das sie nächstes Jahr nochmal Laichen 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe __ Moderlieschen Freunde,
@Christine
es freut mich für dich, wenn es auch noch geklappt hat mit den ML.
Hoffentlich sind es welche.
Das waren eben auch meine Sorgen (mit der Lebenszeit),da die älteren Fische minimum 2 die mehreren eher schon 3 Jahre alt sind. Deshalb hab ich sparat aufgezogen.
Dann bekam ein bekannter noch 25 Fische und somit hat sich auf einmal mein Bestand
doch ganz schön verkleinert.
@Andrea
Wie bereits beschrieben, ging es mir heuer genauso wie dir.
Im Teich kein ML Nachwuchs, obwohl minimum an 15 Seerosenstengeln gelaicht wurde
und auch über mehrere Monate von Mai bis Anfang Juli.
Vom Futter zum Aufziehen nahm ich nur getrocknete Mücken und hatte scheinbar Erfolg damit.
@Irene
Schön, daß es bei dir immer noch so wuselt,
hast du eigentlich auch __ Molche im Teich?
@ all
Da letztes Jahr die Vermehrung der ML im Teich Problemlos klappte, dagegen ich
heuer gar keinen Erfolg im Teich hatte, obwohl definitv wesentlich mehr ML abgelaicht
haben, wäre es ganz interessant ob andere Forianer auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen
gemacht haben.
Auf das Wetter bzw. Wassertemperaturen schiebe ich es nicht, sondern definitv auf
die Fressfeinde.
__ Käfer hab ich im Teich nicht mehr, das waren damals auch keine __ Gelbrandkäfer
sonder irgendein __ Schwimmkäfer. 
Was heuer an Fressfeinden dazugekommen ist, das sind 3 Molche und ca. 20 - 30
Libellenlarven.
Wobei auch keine Libellenlarven mehr im Teich sind.
Oder sind es sogar die Altfische von den ML?
Auf Rückmeldungen freut sich 
Markus


----------



## Dawn (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@ Markus: wahrscheinlich nachdem ich meinen Teich erst seit Anf. Juni oder so habe, hab ich heuer weder __ Molche noch Krötennachwuchs bekommen, ich warte nächstes Jahr ab. Im Teicherl drin hab ich als natürliche Einwanderer auf jeden Fall (gesehen) Eintagsfliegenlarven und einen einsamen Furchenschwimmer, abgesehen von Zuckmücken und Stechmückenlarven. Libellenlarven müssten eigentlich auch da sein, gesehen hab ich sie noch nicht.
Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass rund um den Teich noch immer blanke Erde ist, ich konnte noch immer nicht bepflanzen und werds auch noch länger nicht können :evil , die Gartenhütte liegt seit 2 Tagen in den Einzelteilen da, aber leider nicht baubar, wir haben absoluten Schrott geliefert bekommen  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.....
Das ist halt für Zuwanderer schon eine Barriere :?

Aja, die ML fressen schon auch "brav" ihren Nachwuchs, sehen wir regelmäßig, deshalb wahrscheinlich bei uns die Reduktion der Zahl.....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Markus, 
ich stell hier mal meine Überlegungen dazu in den Raum:
Soweit ich weiß, fressen Lieschen nur Wirbellose, also keine Fisch- oder Molchbrut.
Meine
ungefähr 40 Bitterlinge
30 __ Moderlieschen
20 Goldelritzten
haben alle gelaicht.
Ich kann keinen Jungfisch finden.
In den jungen Jahren meines Teiches haben sich diese Fische explosionsartig vermehrt.

Das ich keine Fischbrut im Teich habe, könnte man nun den 10 Scheibenbarschen anlasten.

Meine Lieschen sind mir die Letzten Jahre ohne Scheibenbarsche ausgestorben. Ich habe dafür schlechte Bedingungen in meinem Teich verantwortlich gemacht. Das war bevor ich das Forum hier kannte. Da war ich noch auf dem Trip: grünes Wasser = schlechtes Wasser und das ist Unsinn. Die früher unzähligen Bitterlinge haben sich auf geschätzte 40 reduziert.

Dafür haben sich die Bergmolche in Lauf der Zeit enorm vermehrt. Da musste ich nicht im 18.000 Literteich suchen, wo sich 3 oder 4 verstecken, da hat es eher von adulten Tieren gewuselt.
Mit den Großlibellenlarven verhält es sich genau so.
Wie sich das mit den Gelbrandkäfern in meinem Teich genau verhält ist schwierig zu sagen. Ich sehe öfter __ Käfer beim Luftholen zwischen den Seerosenblättern. Larven hab ich noch keine gesichtet, aber wenn die sich besser verstecken wie die Libellenlarven, können sehr wohl welche da sein. Da gehe ich davon aus: wo Käfer, da auch Larven.

Meine Minifische sind keine ernstzunehmenden Fressfeinde für Libellenlarven, und __ Molche. 
Auch die räuberischen __ Barsche sind ab einer gewissen Größe der Larven damit überfordert, der Rest der Fische kommt maximal als Nahrungskonkurenten in Frage, den alle oben erwähnten Fische, bis auf die Barsche, ernähren sich auch, zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil, von Algen und weiche,absterbenden Pflanzen.
Ich vermute, darum hab ich in meinem Teich so unheimlich viele Molche/Libellenlarven.

In den letzten Tagen habe ich 3 Fischlein tot, oder halblebig, mit seltsamen Verletzungen gefunden, das schiebe ich den Larven von __ Libellen oder Käfer und deren Larven in die Schuhe.
Sehen konnte ich schon, wie Libellenlarven versucht haben, große __ Schnecken zu attackieren oder wie sich 2 über einen Makkaroni dicken __ Regenwurm hergemacht haben, Dany berichtete, wie eine Libellenlarve ein Posthörnchen aus dem Häuschen zog.

Sodele, das war lang und wortreich meine Theorie zum verschwinden meines (Lieschen) Nachwuchses.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea

edit: 





> Aja, die ML fressen schon auch "brav" ihren Nachwuchs, sehen wir regelmäßig, deshalb wahrscheinlich bei uns die Reduktion der Zahl.....


aha, also nix mit die fressen nur wirbellose!! wo hab ich diese falsche weisheit nur wieder gelesen?
*das forum ist einfach klasse als info!!!!!!!*


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]...das mit  Lischen "fressen nur wirbellose" hat mir nun keine Ruhe gelassen...

hier steht 





> Die Art ernährt sich von Phyto- und Zooplankton sowie Insekten, welche nahe der Oberfläche eingefangen werden. Im Einzelnen gehören beispielsweise Mückenlarven, Algen, Wasserflöhe und Hüpferlinge zum Nahrungsspektrum. Auch Luftinsekten wie über dem Wasser fliegende Mücken werden erbeutet.


dort


> lebt von Zooplankton und Luftinsekten.


und da


> *ernährt  es sich von auf das Wasser gefallenen Insekten, die eine wichtige  Nahrungskomponente darstellen. Darüber hinaus werden auch Pflanzenteile und  wirbellose Wasserorganismen, wie Zooplankter, gefressen.*


[/OT]
Hallo Irene,
hast die Lieschen beim Nachwuchs vertilgen erwischt oder verschwindet er einfach (sonstwie)?


----------



## Dawn (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> [OT]...das mit  Lischen "fressen nur wirbellose" hat mir nun keine Ruhe gelassen...
> 
> hier steht dort und da [/OT]
> Hallo Irene,
> hast die Lieschen beim Nachwuchs vertilgen erwischt oder verschwindet er einfach (sonstwie)?


Ja, definitiv! Leider hab ich aber kein Fotodokument dazu :?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]Hi Irene,
das glaub ich dir ohne Foto!!!!! 
Da hast du die Unterart _Leucaspius delineatus piranhas _

ist schon interessant, was man so lesen kann, und was dann tatsächlich passiert! :crazy



[/OT]


----------



## Skopp1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Leute,

möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden. Wir haben in unserem Teich viel Nachwuchs, denke mal daß es __ Moderlieschen sind. Es könnten sonst nur Regenbodenelritzen sein, glaub ich aber nicht und für Bitterlinge sind sie zu schlank. Die ersten Fischbabies hatten wir Ende Mai Anfang Juni, die hab ich direkt nach dem Schlüpfen rausgefangen. Nach ca 4 Wo habe ich festgestellt daß die kleinen Fischchen im Teich irgendwie größer  sind und hab dann meine wieder in den Teich. Wir haben so ca 60 -70 Fischchen in versch. Größen.
4 kleine Moderlieschen habe ich in einem Mörtelkübel zusammen mit ca. 10 Molchbabies, die natürlich um ein vielfaches größer sind als die Fischis. Sie wohnen jetzt seid ungefähr 2 Monate zusammen und kein Molch hat einen Fisch gefressen.
Wir hatten sehr viele __ Rückenschwimmer, die auf alles Jagd gemacht haben was sich bewegt. Ich habe dazu schon mal was geschrieben, weil`s mir irgendwie keiner glauben mag. Rückenschwimmer wären nur reine Oberflächenjäger, stimmt bei uns definitiv nicht, ich habe gesehen wie sie 80% unserer Kaulquappen vernichtet haben. Sie jagen auch am Boden und fressen sich auch gegenseidig. Wir haben sie dann rausgefangen zumindest die meisten, ich konnte mir dieses Elend nicht länger anschauen. Die Fressen sich auch kleine Fische!!!

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Duquesa86 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Skopp1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden. Wir haben in unserem Teich viel Nachwuchs, denke mal daß es __ Moderlieschen sind. Es könnten sonst nur Regenbodenelritzen sein, glaub ich aber nicht und für Bitterlinge sind sie zu schlank. Die ersten Fischbabies hatten wir Ende Mai Anfang Juni, die hab ich direkt nach dem Schlüpfen rausgefangen. Nach ca 4 Wo habe ich festgestellt daß die kleinen Fischchen im Teich irgendwie größer  sind und hab dann meine wieder in den Teich. Wir haben so ca 60 -70 Fischchen in versch. Größen.
> 4 kleine Moderlieschen habe ich in einem Mörtelkübel zusammen mit ca. 10 Molchbabies, die natürlich um ein vielfaches größer sind als die Fischis. Sie wohnen jetzt seid ungefähr 2 Monate zusammen und kein Molch hat einen Fisch gefressen.
> ...



Hallo Sanne,

was habt ihr mit den Rückenschwimmern gemacht?  Ich habe gelesen, daß die auch __ fliegen können. Wenn man die rausnimmt fliegen sie nach 15 Min. wenn die Flügel trocken sind - wieder rein. Wir hatten zuerst auch nur einen, gestern hab ich mind. 20 von den Käfern gesehen (ehrlich gesagt, bin ich auch nicht scharf drauf, daß der ganze Teich voll ist von ihnen).


----------



## Skopp1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Gabi,

__ fliegen können die __ Rückenschwimmer glaub ich erst nach der letzten Häutung, aber sicher bin ich da nicht. Rückenschwimmer sind am Anfang weiß auf dem Rücken und später dann so schillernd (silberfarben) ich glaub erst dann können die fliegen. Wir haben sie erst mal in einen Mörtelkübel mit Wasser rein, nach ein paar Tagen hat das Wasser dann fürchterlich gestunken (verfaulte Eier und so...) da haben wir`s dann in die Hecke gekippt. Die Rückenschwimmer waren da alle noch drin, denen hat das faulige Wasser irgendwie nix ausgemacht. Weggeflogen ist auch keiner und zum Teich zurück ist auch keiner. Wir haben natürlich immer noch Rückenschwimmer in unserem Filterteich aber nur noch ein paar, das ist o.k. vorher waren das unmengen. In unserem Fischteich sind auch welche allerdings nur in der Flachzone. Ich kontrolliere jetzt regelmäßig den Bestand und wenn`s mir zu viele sind werden sie konzequent abgefischt. Ich sehe in diesen Tieren(Insekten) irgendwie keinen Sinn und ich geb`s ja zu ich mag sie nicht.

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde
wer meinen Fischnachwuchs vertilgt hat konnte ich im Gegensatz zu Sanne und Irene nicht beobachten, er ist halt weg.

Zum Kreis der üblichen Verdächtigen gehöhren nun die Lischeneltern und __ Rückenschwimmer, dafür sind die Babymolche raus....

Ich finde die Beobachtungen, die hier zusammengetragen werden, unheimlich interessant!


> Ich habe dazu schon mal was geschrieben, weil`s mir irgendwie keiner glauben mag


*Sanne, bei der Geschichte, wer hier wen frisst, halte ich mittlerweile alles für möglich!* 
Das die Natur das schon richtig regelt, und sich Angebot und Nachfrage einpendeln, dem Satz stehe ich skeptisch gegenüber, sonst hätte Markus den Thread nicht gestartet und ich würde auch nicht hier mitmischen.


> daß die kleinen Fischchen im Teich irgendwie größer  sind


Ich find auch, das meine Kübelbabys furchtbar langsam wachsen, mittlerweile füttere ich sie mit "Dreck" aus dem Teich, = veralgte Wasserpflanzenstängel mit viel Schwebteilchen drin, das mögen sie


> und hab dann meine wieder in den Teich.


 dasselbe ging mir auch durch den Kopf, als einige eingegangen sind, aber im Teich werden sie mit Sicherheit gefressen


> wenn`s mir zu viele sind werden sie konzequent abgefischt.


  habe ich mir im Zorn bei den  vielen Libellenlarven auch schon überlegt :evil zumal ich nun auch erwachsenen Fische mit Verletztungen finde  aber auch angenagte Großlibellenlarven.
Ich hab mich mit dem Gedanken abgefunden eben immer wieder neue Fische einzusetzen 

Grüßle
Andrea


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde,
danke für die vielen Beiträge, da tauchen ja noch Möglichkeiten auf, die ich
bisher außer Betracht lies.
Ich halte mich sehr viel am Teich auf und glaube auch die meisten meiner Teichbewohner
gesehen zu haben.
__ Rückenschwimmer habe ich nur oder Gott sei dank einen einzigen am Teich gesehen.
Was ich letztes Jahr schon einmal beobachtet habe daß ein Lieschen zwar nach einem
Jungen schnappte, dies aber dann wieder ausspuckte - hört sich komisch an 
war aber so - 
Allerdings waren bei mir letztes Jahr wesentlich weniger Altfische drin und das Nahrungs-
angebot wesentlich größer als heuer. Ich fütterte heuer zwar immer gut zu,
aber das glaube ich durchaus, daß es vielleicht die Altfische waren die die Jungen 
auffressen.
Wobei ich auch die __ Molche nicht ausschließen kann.
Ich denke mit meinen 3 Molchen und ca. 80 ML bin ich vom Nahrungsangebot  im Teich doch
sicherlich nicht überbesetzt - oder?
Immer noch viele Ungereimtheiten - denn jedes Jahr die ML separat aufziehen kann
ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.
LG und ein schönes Wochenende
wünscht euch Markus
I


----------



## Skopp1 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Andrea,

Libellenlarven machen sich auch in Regenfässern- und tonnen gut. Ich versorge die ganze Nachbarschaft mit Libellenlarven die kümmern sich hervorragend um die Stechmückenlarven.
Man kann da ruhig mehrere pro Tonne platzieren, wenn sie sich dann verpuppen wollen laufen sie einfach am Kübel hoch. Habe ich mit Rückenschwimmern auch gemacht, Libellenlarven sind aber efektiver. Bei mir steht kein Wasser ohne daß da irgendwas drin ist. Deine kleine Fischchen würde ich auch noch  nicht in den Teich zurück setzen, wenn sie da gefressen werden. Bist du eigentlich Nachts auch am Teich unterwegs? Da sieht man auch viele Fressfeinde, die sich am Tag verstecken. Die Larve der großen __ Königslibelle habe ich z. B. noch nie am Tag gesehen und die kann auch noch größere Fischchen verdrücken.

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
allwöchentlich ein Bild von meiner Aufzuchtstation,
inzwischen sind die ML fast 5 Wochen alt.
Was ich absolut faszinierend finde, sind die extremen Größenunterschiede der
ML. Da definitiv alle am selben Tag geschlüpft sind wundert mich die
stark unterschiedliche Entwicklung schon ein wenig.
Inzwischen kommen sie sofort an die Oberfläche, wenn ich Futter 
reinschmeiß.
Umsetzen in den Teich werd ich die ML noch nicht - immer noch zu klein.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Danke für die Doku! Ich würd die jetzt auch noch nicht umsetzen, sie gedeihen ja offensichtlich gut und das Risiko wäre mir auch zu groß.  Solange sie sich doch offensichtlich dort wohlfühlen, kann ihnen da wenigstens nichts passieren.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Sanne,
auf die Idee, einige der Libellenlarven auszusiedeln, bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen!!! 


In meiner Vor-Forumszeit (ohne Wissen um Wassertests, Algen und noch so viel mehr!) ist mein Moderlieschenbestand ausgestorben, die Bitterlinge haben sich reduziert und ich dachte, das läge an schlechten Lebensbedingungen, weil grünes Wasser (Schwebealgen) = schlechtes Wasser! 
Nach dem ich nun heuer 30 Lieschen eingesetzt habe und meine Wasserwerte kenne, die Bedingungen im Teich optimiert habe, sehe ich, das Problem liegt eben nicht an "schlechten Wasserwerten"!
Im Moment stehe ich der Sachen mit den Fressfeinden ziemlich ratlos gegenüber.


> Bist du eigentlich Nachts auch am Teich unterwegs? Da sieht man auch viele Fressfeinde, die sich am Tag verstecken.


Jepp! Da findet ich Tiere, die sich sonst sehr gut verstecken! Eigentlich war es ursprünglich nur meine Kontrolle, ob sich auch Daphnien und Hüpferlinge im Teich rumtreiben, die für mich immer die Basis der Ernährungspyramide dargestellt haben. 
Allerdings geht`s mir wie Markus 





> Immer noch viele Ungereimtheiten - denn jedes Jahr die ML separat aufziehen kann
> ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.


und ich weiß nicht, ob bei Jagd nach den vermuteten Fressfeinden der Aufwand in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zum Effekt steht.
Bei adulten Molchen und Libellenlarven stehe ich einer Hundertschaft gegenüber! Wenn Markus von 3 Molchen schreibt, da muss ich grinsen!
Zu allen Überfluss schlage ich mich nicht nur mit den Verschwinden der Fischbrut rum, ne, auch mit adulte Fischchen, die an misteriösen Verletzungen verenden, oder ich finde ein totes Fischchen, das innen ausgehöhlt ist (wer macht denn so was? Gelbrandkäferlarven?) 
oder angefressene Libellenlarven! (Fressen die sich nun gegeseitig und was soll ich davon halten? )
In Bezug auf den Nachwuchs ist für dieses Jahr die Sache schon gelaufen, wie das mit den adulten Fischen weitergeht, ich werde es sehen! Wenn die auch weniger werden und es nicht nach normalem Alterstod aussieht, hilft es ja auch nicht, jedes Jahr neu nach zu setzen...
Du siehst, ich bin wirklich hilflos im Moment! Wenn ich die Fressfeinde nicht mehr mit Futter in Form von Fischen versorge, :evil reguliert sich das dann im Laufe von Jahren (???) von selbst? Was hat "Mutter Natur" denn in meinem Teich vor? Augenblicklich guckt es für mich so aus, wie wenn der Regelkreislauf Angebot und Nachfrage solange zu Gunsten der Fressfeinde läuft, bis ich einen fischlosen Teich habe! 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Maja,
danke für deine netten Worte, 
Hi Andrea,
danke für deinen Beitrag,
ich kann mir keinen so rechten Reim machen wer für das Verschwinden verantwortlich ist.
Auch bei mir ist im Teich die Laichzeit beendet und ich habe definitiv kein einziges
Junges ML mehr im Teich. Deshalb hüte ich jetzt meine separate Aufzucht besonders
gut und gönne ihnen noch einige Zeit in meiner Wanne.
Die Freßfeinde möchte ich nicht bekämpfen, wobei mir die __ Moderlieschen
schon besonders am Herzen liegen.
Jetzt bring ich aber nochmal einen Freßfeind ins Spiel, habs zwar bei den jungen ML
noch nicht gesehen, aber wenn ich oft sehe was mir meine Teichfrösche alles so an
Teichbewohnern wegfressen, wäre das doch auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


> Bei adulten Molchen und Libellenlarven stehe ich einer Hundertschaft gegenüber! Wenn Markus von 3 Molchen schreibt, da muss ich grinsen!


Anfang des Jahres freute ich mich über meine 3 __ Molche - jetzt sind noch minimum
6 Jungmolche dazugekommen -  inzwischen ist meine Freude ein wenig verhaltener.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe ML-Freunde,

jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr länger halten und will auch hier mitmischen, obwohl ich (noch!) keine MLs habe. Aber ich will irgendwann welche haben 
Einstweilen sind mir noch die Molchis die Heiligen in meinem Teich 

Ich wollte erstens Markus sagen, dass ich das mit der unterschiedlichen Entwicklung gar nicht so seltsam finde. Meine Krötis (Quappis) haben sich auch sehr unterschiedlich entwickelt. Bei mir haben heuer wieder 3 (oder 4?) __ Kröten abgelaicht, 2 am selben Tag, 1 genau 1 Woche später. Und die ersten Klein-Krötis sind schon im Garten herumgehüpft, da waren noch ziemlich kleine Quappis ohne Beinchen im Teich, und vom Beinchenwachsen bis zu auswandern dauert es weit mehr als eine Woche  Dürfte also ganz normal sein, dass die Entwicklung bei manchen schneller geht. Vielleicht ist der Unterschied auch geschlechtsspezifisch??

Und dann wollt ich noch sagen, dass ich euren Thread gerade ganz mitfiebernd durchgelesen habe. Ich dachte immer, ML sind so unkomplizierte Fische und man soll sie bloß nicht füttern, denn sonst vermehren sie sich zu stark. Aber dass man sich sogar sorgen muss, dass sie weniger anstatt mehr werden, das hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Na, das kann ja was werden  ich bin eh immer so besorgt um meine Viecherln, wenn ich mir jetzt dann irgendwann mal MLs auch zulege, na bumm  Ich seh mich schon noch mehr Zeit am Teich verbringen und Maurerschaffeln aufstellen und Brut pflegen 
Meine größte Sorge (und der Grund, warum ich noch keine ML habe) war, dass ich Angst hatte, dass ich dann keine __ Molche mehr habe, weil ich auch gelesen habe, dass sie Molchlarven fressen, und umgekehrt Molche aber auch ML-Larven (sagt man bei Fischen auch Larven?) fressen. Dieser Thread ist aber nun meine endgültige Überzeugung, dass ich mir um meine Molchis keine Sorgen machen muss.
Da muss ich mich dann wohl vierteilen, denn zur Zeit füttere ich meine Molche mit der Pinzette mit erschlagenen Gelsen  eine von ihnen ist schon voll konditioniert auf die Pinzette 
Jetzt kann ichs kaum erwarten, mir ML zuzulegen.
Zu welcher Jahreszeit fang ich denn am besten an mit denen? Vor allem unter dem Aspekt, dass ich Molche, Kröten (Quappen), Libellenlarven... auch im Teich hab.


----------



## Wild (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
ich hänge mich nun auch mal rein 
Ich hatte zu Beginn des Jahres 5 ML im Teich. Die waren fleißig, und nun sind es an die 100. Freßfeinde sind vorhanden. Sowohl Libellenlarven, __ Molche als auch Goldfische. Aber die scheinen bei der Menge überfordert gewesen zu sein. Jedenfalls habe ich wahrscheinlich im nächsten Jahr eher ein Problem mit zu vielen ML. Die unterschiedliche Entwicklung konnte ich auch beobachten, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob alle aus dem gleichen Gelege stammen.
Viele Grüße 
Norbert


----------



## danyvet (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@Norbert: Fütterst du deine MLs?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi
@ Dany


> Zu welcher Jahreszeit fang ich denn am besten an mit denen?


 aus dem Bauch heraus geantwortet: entweder jetzt, ganz zackig, dann können sie sich noch bis in den Winter eingewöhnen oder nächstes Frühjahr...


> Vor allem unter dem Aspekt, dass ich __ Molche, __ Kröten (Quappen), Libellenlarven... auch im Teich hab.


 den Kröten und Quappen sind die Lieschen egal und andersrum ist es genau so, 
ich denke Lieschen ab 4 cm passen nicht mehr in Molchmäulchen
und bei den Libellenlarven ist das so eine Sache: einige Larven haben eine mehrjährige Entwicklung, die hast also mehr oder weniger dauernd im Teich!


> Dieser Thread ist aber nun meine endgültige Überzeugung, dass ich mir um meine Molchis keine Sorgen machen muss.


 Also wenn das bei dir so läuft wie an meinem Teich: nein, wirklich nicht!! 
Find ich super, das du Lieschen möchtest! Meine sind heute stahlblau, das sieht super aus! Manchmal sind sie eher grünlich schillernd...
und meist vermehren sie sich ja auch prächtig.., und man hat eigentlich wenig Sorgen mit ihnen! 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]@ Norbert
immer wenn hier jemand Lieschennachwuchs und mir vielleicht ein paar abgeben könnte 
ist er weit weit wech! :evil
:sauer[/OT]


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> aus dem Bauch heraus geantwortet: entweder jetzt, ganz zackig, dann können sie sich noch bis in den Winter eingewöhnen oder nächstes Frühjahr...
> d


Na, dann vielleicht nächstes Frühjahr, oder so. Ich möcht mir noch ein bisschen Zeit lassen, bis mein Teich noch mehr eingefahren ist und ich mit dem Ufer fertig bin (Ufermatten auf die herausschauende Folie usw.)
Dauert halt noch ein bisschen, aber irgendwann wirds soweit sein. Bis dahin werd ich bei den ganzen ML-Threads halt nur mitlesen  und wahrscheinlich immer ungeduldiger werden, bis es soweit is 

[OT]Ich habs noch immer nicht heraußen, wie man mehrere Stellen zitiert, so wie du das gemacht hast, Andrea.... wenn ich mal in meiner Antwort drin bin, hab ich ja den Thread nicht mehr als solches, wo ich auf "zitieren" klicken kann, nur mehr unten dran, aber keine Zitat-Buttons...[/OT]
--->> daher jeztt einfach so: Zitat Andrea: "und meist vermehren sie sich ja auch prächtig." ---> das hab ich mit Ausnahme von diesem Thread eigentlich auch immer so gelesen. Vielleicht haben diejenigen, bei denen sie sich vermehren, keine Fressfeinde im Teich? Aber das ist ja fast nicht möglich. Wie soll man denn Libellenlarven verhindern? Rausfischen und wo anders einsetzen würd ich nicht machen, is eigentlich auch nicht erlaubt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Seit Sonntag wohnen auch 10 "Lieschen" bei mir. Meine 4 Bitterlinge haben sich ihnen gleich angeschlossen . 
Hab sie von einer Bekannten geschenkt bekommen. Die haben einen Schwimmteich mit ca. 300 Lieschen (grob geschätzt). Falls sie sich bei mir nächstes Jahr zu sehr vermehren würden, darf ich wieder welche zurückbringen.


----------



## Wild (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> @Norbert: Fütterst du deine MLs?


Nein, die leben von dem was der Teich hergibt. Wobei die etwas größeren (3cm) jetzt schon mit an den Teichsticks für die Goldfische nagen, die ich 2mal die Woche füttere.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ah! Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund! Du hast Goldfische auch noch und somit höchstwahrscheinlich keine __ Molche, die die ML-Babies auffressen...Daher vermehren sich die bei dir so, wahrscheinlich....alles klar


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,


> Vielleicht haben diejenigen, bei denen sie sich vermehren, keine Fressfeinde im Teich? Aber das ist ja fast nicht möglich.


 das denke ich auch, aber vielleicht nicht so viele!


> Wie soll man denn Libellenlarven verhindern? Rausfischen und wo anders einsetzen würd ich nicht machen, is eigentlich auch nicht erlaubt, soweit ich weiß.


 Ne ist nicht erlaubt, hier steht, man dürfe noch nicht mal die Exuvien sammeln  [OT]und ich kescher die mit den Algen ab  aber ich sammel die leeren Häute nicht ab und werfe sie in den Teich zurück..,:crazy die haben die Kids in den Bio-Unterricht geschleppt, man kann sich daran schön die Fangmasken angucken.. [/OT]


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]





Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> ...man dürfe noch nicht mal die Exuvien sammeln


übertreiben kann man´s auch... :crazy [/OT]


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo
beim Seerosenblätter rupfen hab ich eins mit Fischlaich erwischt,
ob Lieschen oder Goldelritzen, das hab ich vorgestern in den Kübel zu den andern Babys gelegt und nun schwimmt wieder was durchsichtiges mit Augen im Kübel,
die "alten" Babys sind gerade mal 1 cm, aber sie sehen nun wenigstens wie Fischchen aus

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> was durchsichtiges mit Augen



klingt nett 

danke, Andrea, dass du wieder mal was schreibst hier, ich wollt schon schimpfen mit euch, dass ihr euch nicht mehr meldet! Ich bin ja soooo begierig auf eure Lieschengeschichten 
Hoffentlich schreibt Markus auch bald mal wieder was. Seine Fischleins müssten ja jetzt schon bald groß genug für die Übersiedlung sein 
Ach, ich bin ja schon so neugierig. Schreibt doch bitte wieder öfter hier rein, ich fiebere gerne mit euch mit


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde,
nach dem ich ja felsenfest der Überzeugung war, keinen Jungfisch im Teich zu haben, habe ich nun vorgestern drei mit 1cm Länge gesichtet! 
Gestern habe ich wieder ganz fest geguckt - nichts! Und heut konnte ich wieder 3 ausmachen.
Ob das nun immer die gleichen 3 Kerlchen sind? Hoffentlich nicht!
Auf jeden Fall kommt wohl doch Fischnachwuchs bei mir durch!  
Und die sind Weltmeister im Verstecken! Das geht aber auch prima in meinem mittlerweile "verkrauteten" Teich. (Eigentlich wollte ich die submersen Pflanzen ordentlich auslichten, aber das trau ich mich nun nicht, ich versuch mal, nur die an der Oberfläche flutenden Tausendblattstängel zu schneiden....)
Wieviel und was für Nachwuchs da rumschwimmt, ich werde wohl noch warten müssen, bis sie etwas größer sind!
Recht wäre mir, wenn von *jeder* Art genug Nachwuchs bleibt, das der Bestand erhalten bleibt! Dann schimpf ich auch nicht mehr wegen der Fressfeinde, denn dann machen die ihren Job ja gut! 
Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie das am Ende der Teichsaison sein wird!
Meinen Nachwuchs im Kübel lasse ich aber dort, ich trau dem Segen noch nicht so ganz!
Wobei die Promelas im Kübel nicht so gut zu füttern sind: frischgeschlüpfte Stechmückenlarven fressen sie nicht, die Stechmückenlarven sind nun größer als die Fischchen! Das sie sich über das Staubfutter hermachen kann ich auch nicht so wirklich sehen. Sie picken in den Algen rum, was auch immer sie da finden und futtern, also tausche ich die Algen mit dem, was da drin hängt, zwischen Kübel und Teich  

Viel, viel  lieber wäre mir, wenn die "Kübelaufzucht" sich als unnötig erweist,  bei den anderen frei laichenden Fischen oder den Bitterlingen geht das sowieso nicht...,
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo die Runde!
Nachdem unser Urlaub auch schon wieder zu Ende ist, muss ich unsere Lieserln aktualisieren.....
Es sind scheinbar nicht weniger geworden, nur größer, so an die 2 cm werden die größten Kleinen nun sein. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich bald das dringende Problem: wohin damit? Mein Teicherl ist für diese Massen leider unterdimensioniert. Nächstes Jahr hoffe ich, dass sich mein Massenproblem von selbst erledigen wird, da hoff ich schon, dass ich mehr Fressfeinde haben werde!
Also, wer in Wien-Nähe braucht in so einem Monat ein paar Lieserln?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> nur größer, so an die 2 cm


 boah! die wachsen aber!


> Also, wer in Wien-Nähe braucht in so einem Monat ein paar Lieserln?


...doch die Dany vielleicht? 


ich war heut Futter für meine Kübelbabys besorgen:


gefrohrene Daphnien: sind zu groß und lassen sich nicht kleinmatschen = Futter für die Fische im Teich, die waren begeistert
gertocknete schwarze Mückenlarven: hab ich auch nicht so toll klein bekommen und die Babys fanden`s auch nicht hipp, muss ich noch überlegen, wie ich das pulverfein bekomme
getrocknete Bachflohkrebse: die konnt ich im Mörser pulverisieren und das haben sie doch dann tatsächlich gefuttert 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Zitat:
> Also, wer in Wien-Nähe braucht in so einem Monat ein paar Lieserln?
> 
> ...doch die Dany vielleicht?



 Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Irene hat mich eh schon gefragt  aber nur, weil ich ihr sowieso eine PN geschickt hab, ob sie mir nicht nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr ein paar abtreten könnte, dass ich nicht den De**er sponsern muss 
Aber ich denke, man sollte die nicht erst Ende August umsiedeln. Auch du, Andrea, hast ja gemeint, auf meine Frage, wann ich am besten welche einsetze, entweder jetzt sofort oder im Frühjahr. Die würden als Babies den Klimawechsel vielleicht gar nicht überleben und dann würd ich mir Vorwürfe machen, wenn da lauter ML-Baby-Leichen in meinem Teich schwimmen :?

Also, liebe Irene, auch hier nochmal: ich nehme dir gerne welche ab und am liebsten hätt ich sie schon gestern, aber ich glaube, es ist vernünftiger, wenn wir das erst im Frühjahr machen, oder? Da sind dann auch wieder mehr Molchis da, die dann die ML-Vermehrung im Zaum halten, denn zur Zeit sind schon viele Molchis ausgewandert, sind nur noch ganz wenige da *snief*

@Andrea: Nimm doch einfach ein paar Fadenalgen aus dem Teich, da sind dann soooo viele Kleinstlebewesen drinnen, zb. die hier, die werden zur Zeit auch ganz viel von meinen Molchbabies gefressen, die kann man mit freiem Auge gerade noch erkennen. Wenn du täglich ein großes Büschel Fadenalgen wechselst, werden sie sicher nicht verhungern (denk ich zumindest). Oder hast du nicht genug Fadenalgen? Bei mir im Teich schwimmen derzeit massigst viele von diesen Minihüpferlingen herum, vorwiegend an der Wasseroberfläche bzw. bis 2 cm Tiefe. Schau mal, ob das bei dir auch so ist, dann könntest du einfach mit einem Becherl mal abschöpfen und das Wasser zu den Kübelbabies (genialer Ausdruck *lol*) geben.
Probier mal.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
nur ganz kurz, denn ich muß gleich in die Nachtschicht,
meinem Nachwuchs geht es prächtig.
Heute war es soweit, daß ich die ersten in den Teich umsetzte.
Ich nahm 8 Stück von den Größeren und setzte diese in den Teich um.
Leider entdeckte ich nur noch 4 Stück die sich aber gleich zusammenschlossen.
So ich muß los, morgen schreib ich mehr,
anbei ein Foto vom Nachwuchs im Teich
lg Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany


> Nimm doch einfach ein paar Fadenalgen aus dem Teich,


habe ich gemacht


> Sie picken in den Algen rum, was auch immer sie da finden und futtern, also tausche ich die Algen mit dem, was da drin hängt, zwischen Kübel und Teich





> da sind dann soooo viele Kleinstlebewesen drinnen... die kann man mit freiem Auge gerade noch erkennen.


ich kann nicht sehen, was sie da rauspicken! Aber es muss ja was drin sein sonst würden sie nicht rumpicken (Rädertiere, Sonnentierchen, irgendwelche Einzeller??)
Ich hab an einem Pflanzenstängel im Kübel mit *Brille*  sogar eine winzige __ Hydra mit Fangärmchen entdeckt - soll heißen, ich guck schon genau, aber was sie da nun rauspicken - ich kann es nicht sehen, und was frisst diese winzige Hydra? Die hat ja selbst kaum 2mm wenn sie sich streckt!


> Oder hast du nicht genug Fadenalgen?


Jaaaaaa! Ich hab nur noch winzige, fitzelige Fläumchen an den Seerosenstängeln oder der Folie! Und darin fängt sich "Dreck", den bekommen sie samt Algen  (und ich hab ihnen auch mit der Pipette ein wenig Filterbaki-kuchen zukommen lassen    )
sonst hab ich gerade glasklares Wasser!

@ Markus


> morgen schreib ich mehr


 jo mach das bitte
auch wie du die Mückenlarven klein bekommen hast, meine sind so "gummiartig" die lassen sich nicht fein zerreiben und die Fischis sind sooo winzig!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die als selbsternannte Ziehmutter schon mit der Ernährung ihrer Zöglinge kämpft und immer Angst hat, die Kübelbabys hungern!!


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> ...doch die Dany vielleicht?


Servus Andrea!
Wie Dany schrieb, wir haben schon Kontakt 



danyvet schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Irene hat mich eh schon gefragt  aber nur, weil ich ihr sowieso eine PN geschickt hab, ob sie mir nicht nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr ein paar abtreten könnte, .............Aber ich denke, man sollte die nicht erst Ende August umsiedeln. ............Also, liebe Irene, auch hier nochmal: ich nehme dir gerne welche ab und am liebsten hätt ich sie schon gestern, aber ich glaube, es ist vernünftiger, wenn wir das erst im Frühjahr machen, oder?


Sehr schade, aber ich verstehs wirklich gut......... Würd sie dir auch gern jetzt schon abtreten, aber ich denke, jetzt sind sie noch Freiwild für deine Molchbabys und -erwachsenen und außerdem (was noch entscheidender ist) wirklich viel zu klein, um die Umstellung einfach so zu verkraften. Leider hab ich hier das Problem, wie krieg ich die Vielen über den Winter, mein Teicherl ist ja nur geschätzte 55 cm tief (muss nochmal abmessen gehen), ich muss sie eigentlich von dort ausquartieren.......

@ Markus: meine schwimmen seit sie ca. 1 Woche alt sind überhaupt nimmer im Flachwasserbereich sondern als kleine Schwärmchen zwischen den Seerosenblättern, dort, wos bei mir am tiefsten ist, so 2-10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Vielleicht wirst du an solchen Stellen bei dir noch dein MD-Wunder erleben? Schau doch mal!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

     
nicht so tolle Fotos, aber ich brings mit dem Handy nicht besser hin  (das Teil fokusiert  die Winzlinge nicht, ich habe gaanz lange versucht, die __ Hydra in dem Kübel aufs Bild zu bannen, aber das ging überhaupt nicht!)


1. der Kübel mit knapp 1cm Baby, zart apricot gefärbt (da hab ich 5 -6)


 2. da schwimmen Augen im Kübel, der Rest vom Fischen ist bis auf die Schwimmblase, Darm ¿ (Ironie) durchsichtig, ...das unscharfe, längliche links mitte ist eine Mückenlarve!
das sind die neu geschlüpften, mittlerweile schwimmen sie, die ersten Tage kleben sie nur an Pflanzen oder der Kübelwand​
 3. freilebende Babys im Teich, aber so sehr viel mehr wie die paar kann ich nicht finden, hell wie sie sind, halte ich sie für Goldelritzen, der Gitterabstand auf dem Foto 15 x 15 cm
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die gern eine wasserdichte Kamera hätte, die auch 2mm Sachen scharf aufnimmt und weniger wie 100€ kostet! ..und keine Ahnung von fotographieren hat!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe ML Freunde,
Wie beschrieben gab ich gestern die ersten 8 in den Teich, da stürzten sofort meine
erwachsenen ML darauf.
Kurz darauf konnte ich nur noch 4 ML entdecken, die auch sofort einen kleinen Schwarm
bildeten. Heute, als ich nun wirklich lange in meinem Teich nach meinem Nachwuchs
ausschau hielt, entdeckte ich nur noch 2 .
Ich glaub ich hab eine Stunde lang den ganzen Teich abgesucht und konnte kein
weiteres ML mehr entdecken. Von den gestern in den Teich gegebenen ML haben ja
alle schon 2 cm gehabt und die 2 verbliebenen sehe ich ja auch sofort.
Also schließe ich fast aus, daß noch weitere im Teich sind.
Mir ist das ganze nach wie vor ein Rätsel.
Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich mich über meine __ Molche freuen soll,
oder sind meine ML Kanibalen und vernichten den eigenen Nachwuchs?
Von der Größe her traue ich denen das schon noch zu, denn auch große __ Fliegen
oder andere Insekten in der Größe schaffen meine __ Moderlieschen.
Oder sind es meine Teichfrösche - ich hab keine Ahnung.
@Irene 
Meine schwimmen auch im ganzen Teich umher, auch meist relativ knapp unter der
Wasseroberfläche und sind recht gut zu sehen.Ja da kann ich dich verstehen, daß du
dir Gedanken machst, wie du die ML über den Winter bringst, hast ja net den allertiefsten
Teich. Aber vielleicht nimmt dir Dany ja doch noch welche ab.
Ich glaube nicht, daß des ein Problem ist, wenn man die ML Ende August noch
umsiedelt, da hätten sie dann schon eine gewisse Grösse.
@Andrea
Ich zerbrösele meine getrockneten Mückenlarven immer zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger
und das funktioniert bei mir recht gut. Das sind dann wirklich ganz kleine staubige Flocken.
@Dany
wie bereits oben bei Irene geschrieben glaub ich nicht daß es Ende August zu spät ist
für einen Umzug der ML. Du hättest halt einfach einen größeren und tieferen Teich.
Allerdings halt auch ziemlich viele Molche.
Natürlich wäre es schade wenn die jungen ML nur Fressen für deine Molche wären.


Was ich aber ab heute definitiv weiß, die anderen ML in der Mörtelwanne bleiben
da drin bis sie minimum 3 cm groß sind.


Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht euch
ein stark deprimierter
Markus


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Liebe Grüße
> Andrea
> die gern eine wasserdichte Kamera hätte, die auch 2mm Sachen scharf aufnimmt und weniger wie 100€ kostet! ..und keine Ahnung von fotographieren hat!



 ja, sowas hätt ich auch gern 

Das Foto mit den Augen isja arg! Dass du das überhaupt siehst! Aber wahrscheinlich ist es in natura besser zu sehen


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus!

Also, ihr macht es mir ja nicht leicht, NEIN zu den ML-Babies von Irene zu sagen 
Und: zu viele __ Molche hab ich im Moment nicht!!! Die wandern ja jetzt alle schon aus! Es ist zwar schwer zu zählen, weil sie verstecken sich ja in meinem Wasserpesturwald, aber ich hab in den letzten Tagen nur mehr ca. 5 verschiedene Molchis gesehen. Die werden auch spätestens in 2 Wochen weg sein. Dann sind nur mehr die Molchbabies da, die derzeit maximal 4cm groß sind, die kleinsten sind noch 1cm, bzw. hab ich ein Ei auch noch gesehen vor ein paar Tagen. Und die Molchbabies, oder -teenager, werden die ML-Babies ja wohl kaum verzwicken. Außerdem hab ich heuer extrem wenige Molchibabies, aber vielleicht täuscht das nur, weil die haben ja jetzt auch viel mehr Versteckmöglichkeit als noch vor 2 Jahren.
Da mach ich mir schon eher Sorgen wegen der Libellenlarven, aber die rühren auch nicht wirklich oft was an, was größer als ein Krötenquappi ist. Außerdem ist ja so ein Fischchen ziemlich schnell, oder? Manchmal schnappen sie nach einem Schwanz von einem erwachsenen Molch, kommt aber eher selten vor. Und bis die Molche im Frühjahr wieder kommen, sind die ML, sofern sie es überleben, selbst schon so groß wie sie und dann sind sie nur mehr Nahrungskonkurrenten und Nachwuchskonkurrenten 

Irene, ich glaub, wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann wirst du ein paar Babies los 
Aber ich möcht eigentlich nicht mehr als 10-15 Erwachsene dann haben, daher müssen wir noch ausschnapsen und beratschlagen, wieviele ich nehmen soll/kann.
Natürlich könnten wir das auch so machen, dass sie bei mir überwintern und wenn es dann im Frühjahr zu viele sind, dann bring ich sie dir wieder zurück 
Naja, ein Weilchen haben wir ja noch bis dahin.

Hab ich dann eigentlich noch einen naturnahen Teich? Oder gehör ich dann schon zur Fischfraktion? Hmm.....


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Wie beschrieben gab ich gestern die ersten 8 in den Teich, da stürzten sofort meine
> erwachsenen ML darauf..............
> Heute, als ich nun wirklich lange in meinem Teich nach meinem Nachwuchs
> ausschau hielt, entdeckte ich nur noch 2 .
> ...


Mensch, Markus, das find ich echt deppert..... Meine Lieserln, ich hab sie heute fast ne Stunde genau beobachtet, schnappen zwar schon gelegentlich nach den Babys, aber ich hab fast den Eindruck, als würden sie meinen: *upps*, das sind ja Fischbabys! Gut, sie sind schon fast 2 cm groß, die allermeisten! Und flott obendrein unterwegs! Kannibalistische Aktivitäten konnten wir, Großtochter und ich, echt nicht (mehr) beobachten!
Ja, also ich würd dann auch schauen, dass du deine restlichen Babys in der Wanne unter Verschluss hältst, das wär echt zu schade:?



danyvet schrieb:


> Also, ihr macht es mir ja nicht leicht, NEIN zu den ML-Babies von Irene zu sagen  ......
> Und bis die __ Molche im Frühjahr wieder kommen, sind die ML, sofern sie es überleben, selbst schon so groß wie sie und dann sind sie nur mehr Nahrungskonkurrenten und Nachwuchskonkurrenten
> 
> Irene, ich glaub, wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann wirst du ein paar Babies los
> ...


Find ich auch, Dany 
Also, in 2-4 Wochen magst dir ein paar Babys holen  , gerne!
Vorher würd ich sie sicher nicht aus meinem Teicherl rauslassen! Die sollen noch ein bissl wachsen. Aber echt lustig, aus den schwimmenden 2 Augen noch vor einer Woche oder so sind kleine schwimmende Stäbchen mit Schwanzflosse geworden
Hab heute 2 Schwärmchen mit ca. 20 Babys und noch einige Einzelschwimmer und kleinere Grüppchen gefunden, also massig zuviel für hier.....
Fischteich oder nicht
Per definitionem ist es mit Fisch ein Fischteich , ja, aber diese __ Kleinfische ernähren sich meines Wissens bisher nur von denselben Sachen wie Molchbabys und Libellenlarven ebenso, wobei diese definitiv um einiges räuberischer sind als die ML! Und Trümmer werden sie auch keine! *Und *der Spaßfaktor beim Zusehen ist nicht zu verachten.
Man merkt, ich mag meine Lieserln


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Egal, ich werd mich weiterhin zur Naturteichfraktion zählen  Ich hoffe, die aktzeptieren mich auch mit MLs 
Meine Definition: Ein Fischteich braucht Technik, mit ML braucht man keine Technik. Technikloser Teich = naturnaher Teich. In der Natur gibts ja auch Fische 
Weil, eigentlich wollt ich ja nur einen Molchteich, aber das war noch zu der Zeit, als ich nicht wusste, das ML und Molch gemeinsam geht 

Na gut, sagen wir, wir probieren´s mal. Wenn mir dann aber im Frühjahr die Molchis nicht mehr kommen, bzw. kommen und sehen da gibts Fisch und sagen "da gemma wieder", dann  kriegst sie ALLE wieder retour 
Und wenn du insgesamt nur wenig mehr als 20 hast, und mir die Hälfte oder ein bissi mehr abtrittst, dann bin ich auch nicht überlaufen 

Und bis dahin müsst ihr bitte weiter gaaanz viel hier schreiben von euren Lieschens


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Meine Liebe, ich hab 2 Schwärme mit jeweils ca. 20 Tierchen und daneben her noch einige mehr, das sind a bissi mehr als 20 
Also du kannst gern deine gewünschte Stückzahl haben, wenn sie sich nicht in den nächsten Wochen noch ordentlich reduzieren, dazu fehlt mir aber fast der Glaube.
Stimmt, mein teicherl ist auch ohne Technik, somit, soweit bei dieser Kleinheit wirklich möglich, möcht ich diesen hier auch zu den naturnahen dazuzählen....
So, jetzt geh ich Männe beim Streichen der Gartenhütte zuschauen, auch ein Vergnügen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

ich habe eben Teilwasserwechsel im Kübel gemacht....
entsetzlich, selbst mit so einem dünnen Sauerstoffschläuchlein im Heberprinzip hat es die schwimmenden Augen eingesaugt....:evil also den abgezapften halben Liter wieder zurück und nochmal von vorn....
Im Teich hab ich 1(!)ganzes,  2cm langes Lieschen gesehen 
und acht 1cm Striche, vermutlich Goldelritzen!
Die verstecken sich wirklich prima, zumindest das 2 cm Fischlein, das macht das ja schon länger...
Nun habe ich schon überlegt, die Kübelbabys in den Teich zu geben, weil die Fütterei und der Wasserwechsel ein Elend ist, und die Ernährung der Babys im Teich sicher besser ist - aber nun lese ich, wie es Markus ergangen ist, dann bleiben die da schön drinn im Kübel! 
*@Markus*
mit dem Mörser :crazy hab ichs mit den Mückenlarven heut auch hinbekommen, zwischen den Fingern gibt das bei mir grobe Brocken 
Das bei dir auch so große Lieschen verschwinden, das ist wirklich heavy! Ich hätte gedacht, mit 2 cm sind sie überm Berg! Ich frag mich nur, bis zu welcher Größe musst die Kerlchen noch vorziehen, bis du sie in den Teich lassen kannst? Mit 4 cm bekommt man sie zu kaufen!
Aber nach dem bei mir nun eines mit 2 cm aufgetaucht ist... ...hast du viel "Kraut" in dem sie sich verstecken können? Da muss das meine gesteckt haben, sonst hätte ich es ja gesehen!! 
*@ Irene + Dany*
finde ich ja prima, wie ihr das mit den Lieschen regelt
Dany, der Winter kann auch dem einen oder andern Lieschen das Leben kosten, ohne das man was falsch gemacht hat. Es kommen bestimmt auch junge __ Molche und __ Kröten im Winterlager um, nur findet man die dann nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die ganz frech meint, sie habe einen naturnahen Fischteich!


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> ich habe eben Teilwasserwechsel im Kübel gemacht....
> entsetzlich, selbst mit so einem dünnen Sauerstoffschläuchlein im Heberprinzip hat es die schwimmenden Augen eingesaugt....:evil also den abgezapften halben Liter wieder zurück und nochmal von vorn....


Jetzt weißt, wies mir ergeht, wenn mein Teicherl grad vorm Übergehen ist, wenns zuviel geregnet hat, ganz schön schwer, die Lieserln in ihre Schranken, also ins Becken zu weisen 
Toll übrigens, dass du auch im Teich Nachwuchs gefunden hast, wenns auch nur ein *Ganzes*  (wie gut, dass es net halb war) gefunden hast!


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hab mich heute Nachmittag mit Fotos versucht, die Mistviecher haben ein Tempo, unerträglich für Schärfe, sorry...........
Nr. 1 Baby mit Schwanzerl 
Nr. 2 ausgewachsen
Nr. 3 zwei Babys in action
Nr. 4 "Groß"fisch nimmt Anlauf zum Futterschnappen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]





> wie gut, dass es net halb war





> Jetzt weißt, wies mir ergeht, wenn mein Teicherl grad vorm Übergehen ist,


jepp, das kann ich mir nun vorstellen
schön scharfe Fotos bekommst du hin! bei mir dauert das ewig vom Auslösen bis es dann klick macht, da sind die Fische dann weg, oder wenn ich Algen ablichten will, schwimmt beim "klick" einer ins Bild [/OT]


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> [OT]
> jepp, das kann ich mir nun vorstellen
> schön scharfe Fotos bekommst du hin! bei mir dauert das ewig vom Auslösen bis es dann klick macht, da sind die Fische dann weg, oder wenn ich Algen ablichten will, schwimmt beim "klick" einer ins Bild [/OT]


Danke! Hätts nur gern noch schärfer gehabt *immerunzufrieden*.
Weißt, wie ichs mach? Ich stell die Cam auf irgendwelche Wurzeln scharf, halte die Cam ganz ruhig, warte und drück dann ab, wenn ein Fischi ins Bild geschwommen kommt, dann hast eher die Cahnce, dass du es auch "einfangen" kannst. Dauert zwar und braucht vieleviele Bilder, bis eins passt, aber so hab ich auch die Bilder von den Großen geschafft! Die hatte bisher nur meine Großtochter in Filmen scharf bekommen!


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@Irene: Ich komm mir schon vor wie ein Schwangere beim Ultraschall!!! Ich kann meine zukünftigen Babies schon auf Bildern sehen  :freu


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> @Irene: Ich komm mir schon vor wie ein Schwangere beim Ultraschall!!! Ich kann meine zukünftigen Babies schon auf Bildern sehen  :freu


  
Das ist ja wohl definitiv ein: Ja, sie mag sie


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Das ist ja wohl definitiv ein: Ja, sie mag sie



das war doch eh schon klar, oder?


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> das war doch eh schon klar, oder?


Jou, gfrei mi! oki
(und mir hier ist damit auch geholfen!)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
@Dany
schön, daß di doch überreden hast lassen, ML zu nehmen, das wirst du mit Sicherheit net
bereuen. 


> Meine Definition: Ein Fischteich braucht Technik, mit ML braucht man keine Technik. Technikloser Teich = naturnaher Teich. In der Natur gibts ja auch Fische


des seh ich ganz genauso
@Irene
Dann is ja alle zwei geholfen, übrigens schöne Aufnahmen
@Andrea
Ja ich hab viel __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt im Teich, also genügend Versteckmöglich-
keiten für die kleinen ML.
@an alle
Meine 2 jungen ML konnte ich heute früh noch sehen, ich hoffe daß es zumindest diese
2 schaffen.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Moin,

meine kleinen schwimmen ja frei zwischen der gefrässigen Rasselbande umher - heute morgen hab ich zwei neue entdeckt - 2 Augen mit gelbem Schwanz - dass dürften dann wohl Goldelritzen sein. Aber für alle gilt - mal sind sie da, mal nicht. Am besten sieht man sieh, wenn sie zwischen den Seerosen rumdümpeln.

Eins der größeren ML-Babies, so 2 cm, hat schon versucht, den Bachlauf raufzuschwimmen


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@Christine: du hast auch __ Molche, oder? Oder verwechsle ich das jetzt 

Ach, ich glaub, ich kanns jetzt schon nicht mehr erwarten, dass die Babies abgabereif sind


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,

ja - ich hab Teichmolche. Aber die Erwachsenen sind schon ausgewandert. Und die kleinen sind meiner Meinung nach nicht schnell genug.

Ich hab aber auch Wasserfrösche, die machen mir bezüglich der Fische viel mehr Sorgen....- allerdings interessieren die sich nur für die ausgewachsenen (verfressene Bande :evil)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Christine,


> Ich hab aber auch Wasserfrösche, die machen mir bezüglich der Fische viel mehr Sorgen....- allerdings interessieren die sich nur für die ausgewachsenen (verfressene Bande )


Ja die Wasserfrösche machen mir auch Sorgen, die putzen alles weg, was denen vor ihr
Maul kommt.( Auch meine heiß geliebten __ Libellen)
Da ich ja immer noch meine Jungfische vermisse, weiß du eigentlich ob die __ Frösche
auch Jungfische im Wasser sich schnappen, oder holen sich die Frösche die Beute nur
ober Wasser?
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Christine, 

bei mir sind auch nur mehr gaaanz wenige Molchis drin, vorwiegend Weibchen. Oder ich seh sie einfach nur nicht mehr in meinem Wasserpesturwald, aber auftauchen seh ich auch selten welche, also werden wirklich vermutlich die meisten schon weg sein.
Wollt mich nur noch mal vergewissern, weil ich ja eigentlich einen Molchteich wollt und jetzt MLs dazu nehme und immer noch ein bissi unsicher bin, ob mir meine __ Molche dann nicht davonlaufen. Aber jetzt hab ich schon von mehreren Leuten hier im Forum die Erfahrungsberichte, dass Molche und ML gemeinsam kein Problem sind und sie wunderbar nebeneinander im selben Teich leben. Dass sie sich gegenseitig ihren Nachwuchs einverleiben, ja, damit muss man dann leben, solange einige überleben ist es ok.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus,

also ich habe beobachtet, das die __ Frösche mehr oder weniger gezielt auf die Fische im Wasser zuspringen - also die fangen nicht die Lieschen, wenn die nach Mücken hopsen, sondern bevorzugen das Gedränge beim Füttern.


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Da ich ja immer noch meine Jungfische vermisse, weiß du eigentlich ob die __ Frösche
> auch Jungfische im Wasser sich schnappen, oder holen sich die Frösche die Beute nur
> ober Wasser?
> LG Markus



Ich hab mal in einer Publikation gelesen, dass eher umgekehrt ML die Froschpopulation ziemlich dezimieren können, weil sie mit Vorliebe den Laich fressen. Werde den Artikel am Abend hier posten, hab ihn zu hause und weiß nicht auswendig, wie der heißt und woher er ist.


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]Himmel noch amal, dauernd vergess ich die Hälfte 

Ich wollt schnell noch was fragen: im Wikipedia über __ Moderlieschen steht mindestens 2x, dass sie Algen fressen. Welche sind denn da gemeint? Die Fadenalgen, oder Schwebealgen??? [/OT]


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,

ich glaube mal, dass auch Wikipedia nicht unfehlbar ist. Eher denke ich, dass die ML die Algenwälder nach Kleinstlebewesen abgrasen und das für den Laien wie Algenfressen ausschaut. Frassspuren in Algenwiesen hab ich bisher nur bei Kaulquappen und __ Schnecken gesehen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,
Schwebealben hab ich nicht,
Fadenalgen hab ich jetzt im Sommer einige gekriegt, daß die aber gezielt weniger
werden, bei meinen 80 ML kann ich jetzt nicht feststellen.
Also daß ML Froschlaich fressen, konnte ich bisher noch nicht beobachten,
ich hatte heuer mehrmals Grasfroschlaich drinnen und der blieb aber unberührt,
die wären durch die dicke Glibberschicht gar nicht durchgekommen.
@Christine,
du hast das beobachtet, daß die __ Frösche nach den ML im Wasser hupfen ( diese gierigen
Monster). Bei mir sind sie am liebsten an den Seerosenblättern und warten bis sich
dort eine Libelle bzw. ein __ Moderlieschen auf die Blätter verirrt.
Gott sei Dank waren die ML meisten wieder schneller von den Blättern wieder herunten.
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde,
die Angaben, was __ Moderlieschen so fressen, sind recht unterschiedlich, je nach Quelle, da hab ich was gefunden und im Gartenteichatlas, Baensch/Pfaffrath/Seegers find ich 





> Omnivore; Flockenfutter, Lebendfutter aller Art, weiche Pflanzenteile... ...ist einer der wenigen Fische die Molcheier und -Larven nicht behelligen


Pflanzliche Nahrung nehmen auch meine Bitterlinge und Goldelritzen (+ __ Schnecken) zu sich, aber angefressene Pflanzen oder ein verschwinden der Algen muss ich nicht beklagen!

Meine __ Grünfrösche haben es bisher wie die von Markus gemacht


> Bei mir sind sie am liebsten an den Seerosenblättern und warten bis sich
> dort eine Libelle bzw. ein Moderlieschen auf die Blätter verirrt.





> also ich habe beobachtet, das die __ Frösche mehr oder weniger gezielt auf die Fische im Wasser zuspringen - also die fangen nicht die Lieschen, wenn die nach Mücken hopsen, sondern bevorzugen das Gedränge beim Füttern.


 ..solche Mistviecher wie Christine hatte ich bisher noch nicht! Oder so ein vogelfressendes Monster wie Helmut!!!


> dass die ML die Algenwälder nach Kleinstlebewesen abgrasen und das für den Laien wie Algenfressen ausschaut. Frassspuren in Algenwiesen hab ich bisher nur bei Kaulquappen und Schnecken gesehen.


meine picken dort auch rum, aber was sie da nun genau futtern 


> Frassspuren in Algenwiesen hab ich bisher nur bei Kaulquappen und Schnecken gesehen.


 noch nicht mal bei denen richtig  ich habe wohl immer noch zuviel/genug Algen, als das es auffällt!


> ch hab mal in einer Publikation gelesen, dass eher umgekehrt ML die Froschpopulation ziemlich dezimieren können, weil sie mit Vorliebe den Laich fressen


das habe ich bei meinen auch noch nie gesehen, da fallen mir eher die __ Molche ein,  ob das ganz hungrige Lieschen sind oder einfach eine untypische Population??? Ich meine in einem andern Fred hat jemand von Lieschen berichtet, die ihrem geschlüpften Nachwuchs nachstellen....


> von Markus:
> Ja ich hab viel __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt im Teich, also genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten für die kleinen ML.


Vielleicht hat du ja auch so Versteckkünstler wie ich! Da drück ich dir mal die Daumen!!!!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hab heute mit Schrecken erleben müssen, dass zumind. eins meiner Moderlieserln dem Nachwuchs noch immer erfolgreich nachstellt :evil , ein Baby ist eindeutig im Maul eines Ausgewachsenen verschwunden:shock
Kurz nach dem Schlupf haben wirs auch mehrmals gesehen, dass es *schwupp* gemacht hat.... Die großen machen offenbar kaum Unterschied zwischen Mückenlarven und ihrem eigenen Nachwuchs.....
Fadenalgen mögen sie sicher nicht,da hab ich nach der Woche Urlaub einiges absammeln müssen, Schwebealgen, weiß nicht. Was mir halt auffällt, wenn ich meinen Schwimmfarn oder sonst eine Schwimmpflanze hochhebe, stürzen sie sich wie blöd auf alles, was aus diesen Pflanzen herausrinnt. Man bekommt den Eindruck, das wäre ein Festessen für sie.


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Der Artikel, den ich euch versprochen habe, ist hier zu finden. Allerdings ist er mittlerweile kostenpflichtig. Nur das Abstract ist online. Ich hab ihn damals ausgedruckt. Ist 3 Seiten lang und auf englisch. Bei Interesse würd ich ihn einscannen und per PN verschicken (sonst krieg ich noch Problem mit Copyright)


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Übrigens: Die wahren Predatoren in meinem Teich sind die __ Rückenschwimmer. Hab heute einen gesehen, der ein Molchbaby (ca. 2cm) in seinen Fängen hatte!!! Irre! Armes Molchi


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Die wahren Predatoren in meinem Teich sind die __ Rückenschwimmer.


Davon hab ich nicht sehr viele! Die sind hinter den Fischbabys her, aber die sind zu schnell!
Die Libellenlarven versuchen  die Rückenschwimmer zu packen, aber da sind nun die Rückenschwimmer zu flott unterwegs.
Irgendwie frisst im Teich doch jeder jeden!:crazyIch wills schon gar nicht mehr wissen!! :evil
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ja, die __ Rückenschwimmer sind so hart im nehmen, dass sie mit Wonne Erdkrötenquappen verspeisen... :evil


----------



## danyvet (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ja, Christine, das musste ich heuer auch erstmals mit ansehen, aber Molchbabies, das hab ich nicht erwartet. War auch Premiere heute. Vielleicht war das Klein-Molchi aber auch schon vorher tot? Keine Ahnung. Wenn ja, wär ich beruhigt, dann müsst ich mir weniger Sorgen um die restlichen Molchbabies machen.
Die __ Rückenschwimmer packen aber auch echt alles, was sich irgendwie im Wasser abhebt vom Rest. Sah heute auch einen auf eine untergegangene Blüte der __ Wasserpest zuschnellen, hat sie gepackt und als er merkte, das is nix, hat er wieder losgelassen. Arge Viecher....


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

...ich hab keine mehr - frag mich nicht warum, ich weiss es nicht. nicht einen einzigen seit zwei Jahren....aber ich vermisse sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@ christine
was macht dein ML-Nachwuchs?


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Heute hab ich nur kleine gelbe gesehen....


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...ich hab keine mehr - frag mich nicht warum, ich weiss es nicht. nicht einen einzigen seit zwei Jahren....aber ich vermisse sie nicht wirklich.



was hast du nicht mehr? __ Rückenschwimmer?


----------



## Duquesa86 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...ich hab keine mehr - frag mich nicht warum, ich weiss es nicht. nicht einen einzigen seit zwei Jahren....aber ich vermisse sie nicht wirklich.



und ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich sie nicht rausschmeiss aus dem Teich. Es sind so viele und wenn die an meine noch relativ kleinen __ Moderlieschen gehen würden, fände ich das gar nicht gut.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Dany, ja, ich meine die __ Rückenschwimmer.

Gabi, Rückenschwimmer rausschmeissen?  Das möcht ich sehen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe ML Freunde,
Heute ein aktuelles Foto von meinen 2 verbleibenden ML Jungen im Teich.
Zumindest diese 2 haben es momentan noch geschafft.
Was ich aber beobachten kann ist, daß sogar bei dieser Größe die
alten ML den jungen noch nachstellen
Die jungen ML im Teich haben jetzt ca. 25mm;
in meiner Mörtelwanne sind die meisten noch kleiner( ca. 15 - 20 mm).
Also werd ich noch minimum 2 - 3 Wochen warten müssen.
Ich füttere jetzt gerade mehr, damit die Altfische nicht so ausgehungert sind,
bei diesem Regenwetter finden sie ja sonst gar nichts.
Die stürzen sich wie Verrückte auf das Trockenfutter.
Schön langsam glaube ich, daß ich mit meinen ca. 80 Fischen doch schon an
der Schmerzgrenze bin was der Teich an natürlichem Fressen für die ML hergibt
Dass dies heuer so schwierig wird, hätte ich nie und nimmer gedacht.
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Markus


> Schön langsam glaube ich, daß ich mit meinen ca. 80 Fischen doch schon an der Schmerzgrenze bin was der Teich an natürlichem Fressen für die ML hergibt


Interessante Frage!!!!
Ich dürfte etwas über 100 Mini-Fische rumschwimmen haben. Das sind aber nicht die einzigen Fresser im Teich, da mischen noch die Insekten, __ Molche je nach Jahreszeit, deren Larven und nicht zuletzt die __ Muscheln mit.
Da müssen die MlL, Bitterlinge und Goldelritzen sich daran halten, das sie Omnivoren sind und auf pflanzliche Beikost zurückgreifen!


> Ich füttere jetzt gerade mehr, damit die Altfische nicht so ausgehungert sind, bei diesem Regenwetter finden sie ja sonst gar nichts.


Besser füttern wage ich nicht, da ich befürchte, das ich damit Filter und Pflanzen überfordere. Darüber würden sich, im günstigen Fall die Algen freuen, im ungünstigeren Fall meine Wasserwerte den Bach runter gehen! 
Aber nach dem ich ab und zu ja doch vereinzelte Jungfische gesichtet habe, denke ich gaaanz optimistisch, das es genug sein werden, um den Bestand aufrecht zu erhalten! 
Wenn nicht - dann eben nicht. 
Ich glaube, noch einmal Goldelritzen-Kübelbabys, das mach ich nicht mehr. Die wachsen so langsam, ich vermute, ich bekomme das mit den Futter nicht hin!  
Die sind weder vom Staubfutter, noch von Eigelbmilch, Mückenlarvenstaub oder Bachflohkrebsen begeistert! Sie haben immer noch keine 2 cm Länge!!!  Und es ist schon August! 

Mit deinen ML im Kübel scheint das ja besser zu klappen!  Da drück ich dir weiterhin die Daumen!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Skopp1 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,

wollte euch auch mal Bilder von unseren Lieschen zeigen. Unsere Regenbogenelritzen haben sich im Teich leider nicht vermehrt. Bei den Bitterlingen hat das mit den __ Muscheln leider nicht geklappt, vielleicht kann mir mal einer einen Tipp geben wie man Muscheln erfolgreich halten kann:?.

Schöne Grüße 

Sanne


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

wow, Sanne, die sind ja schon richtig groß! 
Und am 2. Bild macht sich das richtig super von der Optik her bei deinem hellen sandigen Boden. Kommt echt gut!


----------



## Skopp1 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,

unsere größten haben schon mind. 3cm und die kleinsten so 1cm, mein ganzer stolz. Wenn ich mal rein muß in den Teich dann kommen immer ganz viiieeele und knappern an mir rum, wo ich doch so kitzelig bin daß ist immer eine lacherei. Von meinen 7 eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen haben es nur zwei geschafft, und die haben für den ganzen Nachwuchs gesorgt. Ich denke mal so um die 50 - 60 Babies werden das schon sein. In unserer Region war es schwer Moderlieschen aufzutreiben und haste welche gefunden waren sie krank. Deswegen bin ich superglücklich daß ich diese Sorge nun los bin. Schade ist, daß sich unsere Regenbogenelritzen nicht vermehrt haben, da werde ich nächstes Jahr den Werner wohl noch mal bemühen müssen.

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi,

so  - grad noch mal Fischbabies geguckt - Lieschen von 1 cm bis 2,5 cm und einige wenige Goldelritzen. Bei den ganz kleinen weiss ich noch nicht, ob es ML oder GE in Wildfärbung sind. Aber vom Schwimmverhalten tippe ich auf ML.

Ich hab die Altfische mal beobachtet. 
Wenn die Kleinen es tatsächlich bis zum Schlupf geschafft haben, sind wohl die __ Moderlieschen und einheimischen Elritzen für sie am gefährlichsten, weil die auf alles losgehen, was sich bewegt. 

Ich denke von Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall, dass sich rund um die Seerosen, die für MLs und GEs die bevorzugten Laichplätze bieten, ein großes Gewucher von __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest und Algen befindet. Und auch nicht gerodet wird.


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Wo sind meine Babies!? Ich will wieder Fotos sehen! 
Wie groß sie wohl schon sind...?

Und damit der Thread wieder belebt wird (isja schon 3 Tage nix los hier :shock), stell ich zwischendurch mal eine halb-off-topic-Frage:
Brauch ich dann im Winter einen Eisfreihalter, wenn ich ML hab?


----------



## Dawn (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Wo sind meine Babies!? Ich will wieder Fotos sehen!
> Wie groß sie wohl schon sind...?
> 
> Und damit der Thread wieder belebt wird (isja schon 3 Tage nix los hier :shock), stell ich zwischendurch mal eine halb-off-topic-Frage:
> Brauch ich dann im Winter einen Eisfreihalter, wenn ich ML hab?


Nix Fotos 
Aber es gibt sie noch, es sind insgesamt noch sicher 30 Kleinchens im Teicherl. Und sie sind eindeutig gewachsen, wenn auch nicht so wie ichs ihnen gewünscht hätte. Ich füttere seit einigen Tagen 1-2mal am Tag ein kleins bisschen fein zerriebenes Flockenfutter zu, das von allen gern gefuttert wird, zuerst die Kleinchens,wenn die Großen draufkommen, dass es was gibt, sind sie nicht mehr zu halten und die Kleinchens verziehen sich.

Zum Freihalter bitte wer anders


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Nur mehr 30! :shock
Ooooh, na hoffentlich bleiben da noch ein paar übrig :?


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich denke von Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall, dass sich rund um die Seerosen, die für MLs und GEs die bevorzugten Laichplätze bieten, ein großes Gewucher von __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest und Algen befindet.



na, dann haben sie bei mir ja die besten Voraussetzungen 

Ach, ich bin schon so ungeduldig *zappelzappel*


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Dany

Habe ich was versäumt 

Da ist man mal ein Wochenende weg und schon ziehen bei Dir ML ein .... zszszsz ....


> Also, in 2-4 Wochen magst dir ein paar Babys holen  , gerne!


Ich freue mich riesig für Dich 

Durfte am WE auch welche bei Reinhard beobachten .... süß, wie sie nach __ Fliegen "fliegen" ... ah, springen 

[OT]Im übrigen, "derschwarzepeter" ist auch aus dem 22.Bezirk ..... nur so ..... [/OT]


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Da ist man mal ein Wochenende weg und schon ziehen bei Dir ML ein



Gemach, gemach... sooo schnell gehts nicht. Sie sind noch nicht eingezogen, aber Irene hat mir ein paar versprochen, weil ihr Teich zu klein ist für ihren Nachwuchs 
Und liebäugeln tu ich ja schon seit über 1 Jahr mit MLs 
Na, und wie´s der Zufall will, suchen Irene´s ML-Babies ein neues Zuhause und noch dazu in meiner Nähe....sind wieder mal Schicksalstiere, die bei mir einziehen  das Schicksal führt sie zu mir


----------



## Dawn (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Nur mehr 30! :shock
> Ooooh, na hoffentlich bleiben da noch ein paar übrig :?


Also ich denk schon  , ich bin ja mit einer Truppe von 6-10 Stück insgesamt zufrieden, dann können nächsten Sommer wieder Nachwuchs zu mir stoßen (eigener ML-Nachwuchs), das passt für mein Teicherl, der Rest kann gern bei dir einziehen!



Digicat schrieb:


> Durfte am WE auch welche bei Reinhard beobachten .... süß, wie sie nach __ Fliegen "fliegen" ... ah, springen


Gell, die sind einfach nur knuffig!!! Und wenn ich das bissl Futter einstreue, beginnt das Wasser direkt zu "kochen" 
Dass Sohni gelegentlich Ameisen reinwirft und sie sich drauf stürzen, mag ich gar net erwähnen 



danyvet schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach... sooo schnell gehts nicht. Sie sind noch nicht eingezogen, aber Irene hat mir ein paar versprochen, weil ihr Teich zu klein ist für ihren Nachwuchs
> Und liebäugeln tu ich ja schon seit über 1 Jahr mit MLs
> Na, und wie´s der Zufall will, suchen Irene´s ML-Babies ein neues Zuhause und noch dazu in meiner Nähe....sind wieder mal Schicksalstiere, die bei mir einziehen  das Schicksal führt sie zu mir


Wenns so passiert, ists immer super!


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Gemach, gemach... sooo schnell gehts nicht.





> Ach, ich bin schon so ungeduldig *zappelzappel*


Wie jetzt .... 
Weiß ich doch, daß ....


> Also, in 2-4 Wochen magst dir ein paar Babys holen , gerne!


... du sie in drei Wochen von Irene bekommst 

Und deine zukünftigen Baby`s sehe ich schon in meinem Pflanzenteich schwimmen D

[OT]Ps.: wir müssen mal ein WTT (WienTeichTreffen) zum aufwärmen machen, für ein ÖTT ....[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Irene



> Gell, die sind einfach nur knuffig!!! Und wenn ich das bissl Futter einstreue, beginnt das Wasser direkt zu "kochen"
> Dass Sohni gelegentlich Ameisen reinwirft und sie sich drauf stürzen, mag ich gar net erwähnen lala1


Ja, wie die "rumgewuselt" sind 

Falls du nächstes Jahr zuviele hast .... ich nehme sie gerne in Pflege


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Digicat schrieb:


> Falls du nächstes Jahr zuviele hast .... ich nehme sie gerne in Pflege


 bald wird ganz Wien "moderlieschenverseucht" sein


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Mal ein anderes Baby:


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

das ist aber kein ML, oder?


----------



## Dawn (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Irene
> 
> 
> Ja, wie die "rumgewuselt" sind
> ...





danyvet schrieb:


> bald wird ganz Wien "moderlieschenverseucht" sein



Irgendwie schaut das schön langsam nach einem ML-Virus aus 
Aber sie sind ja wirklich herzallerliebst!
@ Helmut: gerne, nur zu gerne!


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,

das ist eine GE.

All - ja - die MLs sind zu niedlich - ich möchte die auch nicht missen. Wer glaubt, die wären langweilig, hat noch keine gehabt.


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Irene



> @ Helmut: gerne, nur zu gerne!


Danke  Freue mich schon auf´s nächste Jahr


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe Moderlieschenfreunde,
da war ja richtig was los.


> All - ja - die MLs sind zu niedlich - ich möchte die auch nicht missen. Wer glaubt, die wären langweilig, hat noch keine gehabt.


da kann ich christine nur zustimmen.


> Irgendwie schaut das schön langsam nach einem ML-Virus aus


den Eindruck hab ich auch schön langsam.
@dany
wegen dem Eisfreihalter, ich habe mir einen elektrischen selbstgebauten eingesetzt.
Ich denke bei dir sind die Winter ja nicht so lange und streng wie bei uns???
Aber wenn du absolut auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann mach einen Eisfreihalter
rein. Ich denke mir die paar Euro Stromkosten reißens dann auch nicht raus.
Mit den Styroporeisfreihaltern hab ich keine Erfahrung.


Da meine 2 in den Teich umgesetzten ML immer noch munter umherschwammen,
habe ich heute 4 weitere von den größeren aus meiner Maurerwanne in den Teich umgesetzt.
Für alle, die noch nicht den ML Virus haben, hier habe ich ein Video wie`s bei mir
jeden Abend bei schönem Wetter zugeht.

Die Qualität ist aber nicht so berauschend.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvTxn7vjdY
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi hi, ja, da ist ja wirklich was los in deinem Teich!


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Danke, Markus!
Mit Strom will ich eigentlich nix machen, da müsst ich den halben Garten aufgraben um eine Stromleitung zu legen, aber ich werd mich noch umhören, wie die anderen das handhaben.
Da Fische ja eh im Wasser atmen können, frag ich mich, wozu man sowas überhaupt braucht... 
Super, dass die 2 noch leben  ich denke, jetzt wird ihnen nix mehr passieren, sonst wärs schon passiert 
Dein Video ist super, das hab ich eh vor kurzem schon mal gesehen.
Es gibt übrigens auch noch ein Unterwasservideo von CoolNiro, der ja auch hier im Forum ist, von einem ML-Männchen, das den Nachwuchs bewacht 
und hier ist noch eines, aber in einem Zoo-Aquarium


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,


> Da Fische ja eh im Wasser atmen können, frag ich mich, wozu man sowas überhaupt braucht..


Da geht es eigentlich mehr um das Kohlenmonoxid, das durch die geschlossene Eisdecke
nicht entweichen kann. Deshalb ersticken dann u. Umständen die Fische.
Solange du relativ wenig Fische oder andere Unterwasserlebewesen hast die Kohlenmonoxid
ausscheiden, gibt es keine Probleme, aber irgendwann hast du dann 10 oder 20 Fische bzw.
__ Frösche mehr im Teich und der Winter ist auch noch 2 Wochen länger, dann kann es sein
daß dir alle Viecher wegsterben. Ich schalte meinen Eisfreihalter jede Woche nur einmal
1 Tag lang an, daß die Eisdecke unterbrochen wird und so das Kohlenmonoxyd ent-
weichen kann.
Meines Wissens ersticken mehr Fische im Winter als dass sie erfrieren.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

aha, das ist ja ein interessanter Aspekt.
Bei uns sind die Winter zwar vielleicht nicht ganz sooo streng wie bei dir (keine Ahnung, wie streng es bei dir ist  ) aber es friert mitunter auch schon mal so an die 30cm dick zu, und manchmal bleibt das Eis auch mehrere Wochen lang, mitunter auch Monate. Aber für gewöhnlich kommen die __ Molche spätestens Anfang März wieder, also dauert der wirklich harte Winter, so er denn hart ist, nur ca. 4 Monate (reich auch  )


----------



## Duquesa86 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Dany,
> 
> das ist eine GE.
> 
> All - ja - die MLs sind zu niedlich - ich möchte die auch nicht missen. Wer glaubt, die wären langweilig, hat noch keine gehabt.



Stimmt! Hab auch 10 Stück und ich geb die flotten Flitzer auch nicht mehr her.


----------



## Geisselbrecht (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Guten Morgen!

So..nachdem meine ML verzweifelt den ganzen Sommer über an den Seerosen gestängelt haben und scheinbar nichts überlebt hat, habe ich jetzt am Samstag auch ein Blatt mit Laich abgeschnitten und in einen Mörtelkübel gestellt. Noch ist nichts geschlüpft, denke das wird noch ein paar Tage dauern...mal sehen was daraus wird... 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe gestern meine Pimephales-Kübelbabys in den Teich entlassen. Ich hatte ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Fütterung... 
Mein Kübel war nicht so groß, und wegen des vielen Futters waren Wasserwechsel nötig, dabei habe ich auch immer mit dem Heberschlauch Babys abgesaugt...
(keine Sorge, das "Dreckwasser" samt Babys kam in den Teich...) 
Die Pimephales haben nochmals an einem Seerosenblatt gelaicht, leider machen die Lieschen das nicht mehr, wie die von Christian! (Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht beobachten!) 
Die meisten Groß-Libellenlarven sind nun geschlüpft, und die diesjährigen sind noch gaaaanz klein..., die adulten __ Molche sind auch beinahe alle an Land gegangen - vielleicht schaffen es ein paar der Babys, nicht gefressen zu werden!
Das aber auch andere Probleme mit dem Nachwuchs haben, beruhigt mich in so fern, das ich nichts falsch gemacht habe und das Leben im Teich einfach eine Eigendynamik hat.

Wie Markus fütter ich nun doch die Alttiere! Ich habe ja noch getrocknete Mückenlarven + Bachflohkrebse und die gefrorenen Daphnien von den Babys übrig!
Allerdings sind die Alttiere davon weniger begeistert wie vom Flockenfutter oder den Mini-Sticks!!! 
Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob ich,  wenn mein Pflanzenurwald im Herbst weniger wird, Jungfische sichten kann!
Nach den Fotos/Videos von Markus zu urteilen, ist meinTeich ist viel dichter bewachsen.., und größer, da können sie sich besser verstecken, vor den Fressfeinden und,  natürlich auch vor mir!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die allen ausreichen Nachwuchs wünscht, um den Bestand zu erhalten!


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi,

gestern war das bei uns wenig sonnig und ich guckte in den Teich - nix zu sehen von den Kleinen. Wo sind die bloss? Die spiegelnde Wasseroberfläche machte es auch nicht leichter.

Dann, als ich so schräg über die Fläche guckte, sah ich ein gaaaaanz leichtes vereinzeltes Prickeln an der Wasseroberfläche - mal hier, mal da - nur der Hauch von einem Pick. Und siehe da - Nachforschung haben ergeben: Das waren die ML-Babies, die schon mal die Futtersuche an der Wasseroberfläche geübt haben. Also guckt mal schräg von der Seite übers Meer!

PS: Also  -  ich hab jetzt Grüppchen zu 1 cm, 2 cm und 3 cm - grob geschätzt. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, ob es wirklich alles Lieschen sind. Denn nur die Goldelritzen und die 3cm-Babies kann ich sicher erkennen.


----------



## Geisselbrecht (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

So bei mir hat sich ein bisschen was getan. Die Laiche sind deutlich größer geworden und haben eine Art Schleimschutz gebildet - ich glaub da tut sich was...habe jetzt auch unten ein wenig gewaschenen Kies und ne __ Wasserpest für Sauerstoff reingesetzt - es bleibt spannend..


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

...ich habe nach dem Lesen der neuen Beiträge auch gerade fest geguckt:
Die GE wuseln noch rum, und mir scheint, da sind auch dunklere dabei...( viell. ML? oder Bitterlinge?)
Das einzelen, 2 cm ML war nicht zu sehen, das GE-Mänchen bewacht eifrig sein Seerosenblatt
und ich habe gleich noch mal die Alten gefüttert  damit sie nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen :evil


> als ich so schräg über die Fläche guckte


 je nach Licht kann ich auch die schwimmenden Augen ausmachen,


> nur der Hauch von einem Pick


 wenn ich da gucke ist es immer nur so ein Nachwuchs-__ Wasserläufer oderr so ein doofer __ Rückenschwimmer :evil
Morgen habe ich frei, da werde ich mich mal mit Kaffee und Zigaretten bewaffnet auf die Lauer legen - hoffentlich regnet es nicht, da geht immer alles auf Tauchstation
..wobei die doch sowieso schon nass sind  na, möglicherweise sind die ins Wasser knallenden Regentropfen unangenehm oder laut 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
edit:
@ Christian


----------



## Inken (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

So, jetzt habt ihr's  geschafft... 

 Ich will auch Lieschen!!


Aber ich glaube, Göga hängt mich an den Ohren auf...


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi,

na - gehtst Du gerne im prasselnden Regen spazieren? 

Die Sonne ist rausgekommen und so konnte ich feststellen, dass die größeren ML inzwischen schon tapfer mit den "Alten" schwimmen. Aber doch sehr darauf bedacht sind, aus dem Weg zu flitzen, wenn so ein großer kommt - und die sind verdammt schnell, die Zwerge! 

Diesmal werden wohl ein paar übrig bleiben - bin ich froh  
Wenn dann noch zwei, drei GE durchkommen bin ich glücklich. 
Die Bitterlinge bespielen zwar eifrig immer wieder ihre Muschel, aber ob da was bei rum gekommen ist? Obwohl ein paar Jungtiere auch immer sehr weit unten am Bodengrund rumschwimmen - vielleicht sind das ja welche.


----------



## Inken (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> na - gehtst Du gerne im prasselnden Regen spazieren?



Du meinst, ich käme vom Regen in die Traufe? 

Sagt Männe auch... 

Obwohl ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht einen einzigen Jungfisch entdecken konnte! Der Sonnenbarsch macht seinen Job!

Aber naja..


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Inken,

nein, damit meinte ich die Fischchen, die bei Regen abtauchen.

Ich finde, ein paar __ Moderlieschen verträgt Dein Teich allemal.


----------



## Inken (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Also dieses MLV verbreitet sich ja rasant! Bald gibts eine Pandemie!


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

ML´s sind auch einfach toll, allein das bewachen und
verteidigen vom Laich ist ein echtes Schauspiel.

Wers noch nicht kennt, hier hab ich mal ein Video
von einem furchtlosen Wächter eingestellt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23947

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dawn (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Wisst ihr, was meine Bande macht? Ich glaub echt, ich spinn 
Einmal am Tag geb ich im Moment ein bissl Futter rein, sind sozusagen keine Gelsenlarven mehr da *komisch*. Kaum sehen sie den Menschenschatten, fangen sie an an der Fütterungsstelle wie narrisch ihre Runden zu schwimmen, dicht an der Oberfläche, so als würden sie schon nach dem Futter suchen! Und wenns Futter da ist, sind sie so zutraulich, dass sie im ganz flachen Bereich (wenige Zentimeter) ohne Panik oder Eile herumschwimmen und die Oberfläche "abgrasen"!
Also ideal für Dany  , die gern ihre Teichtiere konditioniert 

Achja, *Dany*: Meinedeine Babys sind jetzt mengenmäßig scheinbar stabil, an die 30. Sie nehmen etwas an Dicke zu, minimal an Länge, manche gehen an die 2,5 cm und werden echt immer fischähnlicher, auch von den Bewegungen, die werden weniger ruckelig. Vielleicht auch ein kleiner Erfolg vom Zufüttern, sie sind nimmer sooo interessant...... Hab schon seit ein paar Tagen kein Schnappen mehr nach ihnen gesehen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Irene,
die Kerlchen sind ja lernfähig!  Und furchtbar neugierig!
Futter gib es bei mir immer am Steg.
Da braucht man nur zu sitzen und schon kommen sie: die ML, Goldelritzen, Bitterlinge und Notropis.
Wenn ich ein wenig Flockenfutter zwischen die Finger nehme, sind die GE die ersten und zupfen es aus den Fingern. Das gucken sich die ML nicht lange an und die Bitterlinge wollen dann auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Die Notropis schwimmen aufgeregt mit um die Finger, aber zupfen, das trauen sie sich nicht so.
Sobald ich die Finger im Wasser habe, etwa um an der Pumpe zu fummeln, kommt aber sofort die ganze Bande um neugierig zu gucken.
Wenn meine Kids am Steg sitzen, und die Füße ins Wasser baumeln lassen, werden die Zehen sofort untersucht, ob man da nix abknabbern kann! Das gibt dann immer Diskussionen, wer die schlimmsten Käsefüße hat! 
Die Notropis sind da eher zurückhaltend, Futter aus der Hand nehmen oder gar Füße anstubsen -  ne das geht bisher noch nicht.
Direkt neben dem Steg und Futterplatz bewacht ein Goldelritzerich gerade sein Gelege unter einem Seerosenblatt: Der jagt dann todesmutig alles, was zu nahe kommt und nebenzu guckt er, das er auch was von Futter abbekommt 

Insgesamt ist es ein herrlich buntes Gewusel meiner Mini-Fischlein.

Wenn sie es ganz toll treiben, kommt auch ein Barschlein, und guckt ganz vorsichtig, was denn der Grund für die Aufregung ist. Und kaum hat man das Kerlchen gesichtet, und anders herum, der kleine __ Barsch den Menschen scharf ins Auge gefasst - flitz und weg ist er!
In solchen Momenten vergesse ich alle Arbeit oder Probleme mit meinem Teich und freue mich nur!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Jepp, Andrea!
Deshalb spitz ich ja derzeit grad so auf Nachbars Garten, weil dann kann ich mir einen größeren Teich (naja, was ist schon größer, wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als doppelt so groß!) und meinen Zwerghühnertraum erfüllen - zum Leidwesen meines Mannes 
Die Viecher sind so kleine Seelenstreichler.....


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Achja, Dany: Meinedeine Babys sind jetzt mengenmäßig scheinbar stabil, an die 30. Sie nehmen etwas an Dicke zu, minimal an Länge, manche gehen an die 2,5 cm und werden echt immer fischähnlicher, auch von den Bewegungen, die werden weniger ruckelig. Vielleicht auch ein kleiner Erfolg vom Zufüttern, sie sind nimmer sooo interessant...... Hab schon seit ein paar Tagen kein Schnappen mehr nach ihnen gesehen.



meinedeine Babies *schmelz* *verklärtdreinschau*
Wann darf ich sie denn holen?
Ich hoffe, dass meine Libellenlarven ihnen nix tun, hab bemerkt, dass ich ganz viele von denen hab zur Zeit :? *seufz*


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ihr macht das ja spannend! Ich verfolge den baldigen "Umzug" der ML's intensivst!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Also dieses MLV verbreitet sich ja rasant! Bald gibts eine Pandemie!





Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Auch mich hat's erwischet. Und das macht so Spaß, denen zuzuschauen, dass ich vom Teich nicht mehr wegkomme.  
Die Lieschen schwimmen mit den __ Schildkröten um die Wette und klauen ihnen das Futter (fast) aus dem Maul. Herrlich.


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass meine Libellenlarven ihnen nix tun, hab bemerkt, dass ich ganz viele von denen hab zur Zeit :? *seufz*



Hi,

also wenn ich meine Lieschenbabies so anschau - ich glaub, für Libellenlarven sind die kleinen Racker viel zu schnell.


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wenn ich meine Lieschenbabies so anschau - ich glaub, für Libellenlarven sind die kleinen Racker viel zu schnell.



damit spekulier ich auch, bzw. jagen ja die Libellenlarven vorwiegend am Boden und die Fischerl grundeln ja weniger herum, oder? Da sind die Molchbabies jetzt vermutlich viel mehr in Gefahr, denn die schwimmen auch noch nicht sehr viel heuer...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo
hier geht es ja eigentlich um Lieschen und den verschwunden Nachwuchs - 
aber Goldelritzen sind ja im Brutverhalten und Größe/Futter ähnlich....
...ich habe meine Kübelbabys der GE ja wieder in den Teich entlassen...
und an 2 (!) Seerosenblättern habe ich noch Laich der GE gehabt, da sind heute welche geschlüpft!
Die, die im Kübel geschlüpft sind, "kleben" 1 - 2 Tage am Kübelrand, bevor sie so richtig losschwimmen.
Nun sehe ich, neben den Seerosenblättern mit dem Laich, an der Steilwand den ganzen Trupp Notropis "stehen" und ab und zu auf die Folie zu schießen.
Ich gucke ganz genau und sehe "Augen" schwimmen und zack, hats der Notropis gemampft! :evil 
Jetzt habe ich die Seerosenblätter mit dem restlichen Laich wieder in Kübel gepackt!  :?
Der arme GE-Papa ist ganz aufgeregt, wo sein Laich nun abgeblieben ist!  
Wenn die Kerlchen geschlüpft sind und frei schwimmen, kommen sie wieder in den Teich, aber mitten in den Unterwasserpflanzenurwald!!  Zum Verstecken! Weg vom Steg! Da gibt es immer Futter und die ganze verfressenen Bagage treibt sich da rum! 
Von den freigelassenen GE kann ich noch immer welche sichten und *dunkle Babys* dazu.
Die sind aber noch zu klein, als das ich sagen könnte, das sind Lieschen oder Bitterlinge.
Das 2 cm ML hat sich bisher nicht wieder sehen lassen aber dafür habe ich ein 1,5 cm GE-Baby gefunden!
Ich glaub, meine Fischlein sterben mir doch nicht aus!!   
Das wäre prima, wenn alles funktioniert und ich nicht eingreifen muss!!!
Nach dem früher Ende Juni oft ganze Schwärme von durchsichtigen Babys unterwegs waren, und um diese Jahreszeit schon längst 2 cm Babys , auch schwarmweise, zu sehen waren..., 
und ich dieses Jahr zugucken konnte, wie die durchsichtigen Schwärme sich in Nichts aufgelöst haben, war ich wirklich in Sorge!
Der Bestand soll sich ja nicht unbedingt vergrößern, es sollten halt soviele überleben, das sie mir nicht aussterben.
Mit einem "Zuviel" käme ich besser klar, da gibt es dankbare Abnehmer mit vernünftigen Teichen, aber meinen bei Aussterben zu zu sehen 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die heute meint, es wendet sich doch alles zum Guten :beten : keine Algenplage mehr und vereinzelt Jungfische !


----------



## Geisselbrecht (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

hmmmm...der Laich ist nahezu verschwunden..die unterm Blatt sind fast weg, nur am abgeschnittenen Stengel sind noch dran...und das sind nur 5-10 Stück...geschlüpfte Fische sehe ich keine...ich glaube es hat sie dahin gerafft, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Dawn (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

*hmh*
Bin auf morgen gespannt.......
Bei den "einzelnen gewittrigen Regenschauern" hier in Wien (lt. superschlauer ORF-HP:evil) ist mein Teicherl ordentlich übergegangen, bin gespannt, wies morgen aussieht...... Ob meine Fischis noch da sind :?
Bin so angfressn........ Wenn die ne gscheite Vorschau gemacht hätten, hätt ich noch ordentlich abgeschöpft, so war er vom Mittag noch ziemlich voll, da hats auch nen ordentlichen Wasch getan......


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Irene,

meinedeine Babies haben sich wohl hoffentlich in die "Tiefe" verzogen :?
[OT]
Weiß nicht, wie es mit der Vorhersage diesmal war, aber diese Seite hier kann ich dir empfehlen. Ich schau dort immer nach. Aber heute war ich, als die Blitzerei begonnen hat, in Trautmannsdorf. Zum Glück war ich rechtzeitig daheim, wobei auf der A4 und der A23 hats tw. auch schon ordentlich gewaschelt[/OT]
apropos Babies. Wie lange wirds denn noch dauern?  meine Rädertierchen werden immer mehr


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Christian,


> geschlüpfte Fische sehe ich keine...ich glaube es hat sie dahin gerafft, oder sehe ich das falsch


Wart noch ein wenig, die ganz frischgeschlüpften GE rühren sich 1-2 Tage auch kaum, und  die durchsichtigen Tierchen sind schlecht zu sehen, nur die dunklen Augen. Lieschen brauchen nach dem Schlupf 3 Tage, bis sie freischwimmen!
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das es geklappt hat, bzw das aus den Stengel-Eiern noch welche schlüpfen.


Hi Irene,
und? Sind sie noch da :beten oder musst du Überschwemmungsopfer beklagen? 

in eigener Sache:
meine GE im ersten Eimer sind geschlüpft und ich gebe sie nacher in den Unterwasserpflanzendschungel. Dort haben sie Deckung und bestimmt auch so Rädertierchen, wie Dany sie entdeckt hat. Das ist bestimmt besser, als meine Futterversuchen mit Staubfutter & Co.
Ob sie, so spät im Jahr gebohren, überhaupt eine Chance haben, über den Winter zu kommen?
Mein Teich hat nur noch 19°C   und es regnet schon wieder mal seit Tagen 

[OT]Im Frühjahr starten die Fische ihre Ablaicherei nicht, wenn das Wasser noch zu kalt ist, ich habe Temperaturen ab 18°C im Kopf!

Diese Jahr, mit seinen Regen/Kälteperioden war der Kinderstube in meinem Teich nicht förderlich! Der kalte, verregnete Mai hat sämtliche Krötenkaulquappen sterben lassen :evil und mit der kurzen (!) Hitzeperiode hat sich der Sommer wohl doch schon verabschiedet!  :evil
[/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Irene,
> 
> meinedeine Babies haben sich wohl hoffentlich in die "Tiefe" verzogen :?
> [OT]
> ...


Hab bisher nur 3 Babys gesehen, nicht viel, aber ich denk, der Rest war im "Gestrüpp" auf der anderen Seite.....
Der Teich ist heute Morgen kleschvoll gewesen, was aber schlimmer ist, schildere ich im Wetter-Thread, passenderweise...... 

@ Dani: wegen der Babys melde ich mich per PN, muss später noch ne gscheite Bestandaufnahme machen, jetzt muss ich zu einem Baumarkt, die neue Hütte braucht Inventar.......


----------



## Geisselbrecht (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hmm..leider immer noch Nachwuchsfehlanzeige - ich denke da hat nichts überlebt..ich warte jetzt mal noch ne Woche und wenn sich dann nichts zu sehen ist, geb ich die __ Wasserpest in den Teich zurück


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Christian,
ich habe gelesen, das ML-Männchen bestreicht den Laich mit bakterienhemmenden Sekret,
das fehlt natürlich bei einem vaterlosen Brutversuch. Allerdings hat es bei Markus ja auch so geklappt. 
Vom Legen der Eier bis zum Schlupf der Fischlein dauert es 10 Tage. Da müsste eigentlich schon längst was rausgekommen sein.  Nach dem die Kerlchen aber erst über 18°C laichen, wird das auch die Temperstur sein, die die Eier und Jungfische benötigen. Wie warm/kalt ist den dein Kübelwasser?


Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Geisselbrecht (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Andrea,

ja, dass habe ich auch gelesen - ggf. war bei mir der bakterienhemmende Überzug noch nicht drauf als ich das Blatt abgeschnitten hatte. Anfangs war es noch recht warm das Wasser - aber bei den Regenfällen in der letzten Zeit hat es sich deutlich abgekühl...ich denke den Kübel stelle ich nächstes Jahr besser mal ins Haus...

LG
Christian

PS: Naja ... noch habe ich ein paar Moderlischen im Teich. Mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr wird...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo an alle ML - Freunde,
nachdem ich vom Urlaub wieder zurück bin, schnell noch ein paar Zeilen.
Also im Teich habe ich inzwischen an die 25 Stück eingesetzt. 
Die eingesetzten ML´s haben inzwischen eine Größe von ca. 25mm.
Scheinbar sind sie jetzt groß genug, denn Ausfälle bemerke ich nicht mehr.
In meiner Wanne habe ich auch noch ca. 30 Stück wobei die Größe von
10 bis 30mm schwankt. Die größeren wollte ich eigentlich schon umsetzen,
aber die sind schon so flink daß es gar nicht so leicht ist.
Das werde ich dann nächstes Wochenende machen, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.
Anbei noch ein Foto von einem Teil der umgesetzten ML im Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus!

Super, das freut mich, dass deine ML-Babies jetzt im Teich nicht mehr weniger werden 
Ich hätt meine auch schon so gern, wobei ich echt ein bissl Angst um sie habe, meine vielen Libellenlarven sind soooo gefräßig!! Ich kann fast keine Molchbabies mehr entdecken, entweder verstecken sie sich so gut, oder sie sind alle gefressen worden  Ich hoffe und :beten dass es ersteres ist...
Seit die erwachsenen Molchis jetzt alle schon draußen sind, ist es richtig fad im Teich. Deshalb hoffe ich jeden Tag auf eine PN von Irene, aber die hat jetzt wohl mit ihren Unwetterschäden andere Sorgen :?


----------



## Dawn (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Markus!
> 
> Super, das freut mich, dass deine ML-Babies jetzt im Teich nicht mehr weniger werden
> Ich hätt meine auch schon so gern, wobei ich echt ein bissl Angst um sie habe, meine vielen Libellenlarven sind soooo gefräßig!! Ich kann fast keine Molchbabies mehr entdecken, entweder verstecken sie sich so gut, oder sie sind alle gefressen worden  Ich hoffe und :beten dass es ersteres ist...
> Seit die erwachsenen Molchis jetzt alle schon draußen sind, ist es richtig fad im Teich. Deshalb hoffe ich jeden Tag auf eine PN von Irene, aber die hat jetzt wohl mit ihren Unwetterschäden andere Sorgen :?


Guten Morgen!
@ Markus: sieht ja genial aus, welchen Erfolg du grade hast! Freu mich sehr für dich!

@ Dany: unser Dachproblem scheint sich grad zu lösen, es ist der Firma bereits von anderen Kunden bekannt, die haben eh schon quasi gewartet, dass wir uns auch melden , das wird hoffentlich noch heuer behoben, statt Doppelstegplatten bekommen wir nun anscheinend Glas, weil das weniger "arbeitet".
Zu deinem Nachwuchs: Es ist seit dem Regen letztens einiges weniger geworden, aber ich geb dir gern ab, was ich an Nachwuchs habe, die machen mir nächstes Jahr ja eh wieder Nachwuchs, somit ists net so wild. Zumal sie dann ja schon früher damit beginnen können und die Kleinen dann gegen Herbst schon viel größer sein werden. Also dann auch für Helmut MD-Nachwuchs  . Falls das nix wird, kannst du sicher nächstes Jahr auch wieder was haben! Mein Teicherl ist eh rel. schnell überbevölkert 
Aber: ich würd den Kleinen doch noch zumind. eine Woche in diesem Teich hier lassen, da sie noch recht klein sind. Ich fürcht nämlich, dass der Transport der Knacking Point sein könnte, dass sie den nicht überleben? Was meinst du dazu, als Frau vom Fach?


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Was meinst du dazu, als Frau vom Fach?


oje, ich fürchte, bei Fischen bin ich mindestens ebenso Laie wie du  Und was den Transport angeht überhaupt. Ich hab noch nie Fische transportiert. Aber ich dachte, in ein Tuppergschirrl mit ein bissl Wasser von deinem Teich, vielleicht ein bissl __ Hornkraut/__ Wasserpest/o.ä. rein und vooooooorsichtig mitm Auto von A nach B. Daheim dann langsam Wasser von meinem Teich in die Schüssel dazu und langsam an mein Wasser gewöhnen. Wie groß sind sie denn jetzt schon und wie alt?
Dass sich dein Dachproblem positiv löst, freut mich für dich 

edit: die größte Angst meinerseits wegen der ML-Babies ist wegen der gefräßigen Libellenlarven, von denen ich viele hab :?


----------



## Dawn (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

*hmh*
Kann da auch wenig dazu sagen, meine Libellenlarven fürchten sich noch vor den Fischis, so klein wie die sind 
Aber an sich sind die MD irre schnell, das Fangen wird noch säääähr luschtig werden 
__ Hornkraut hab ich net viel, aber ein Asterl muss reichen für den Transport bis zu dir, denk ich mal..... __ Wasserpest hab ich gar keine!
Wann hastn mal Zeit?

So, jetzt geh ich weiter meinen Teich gesellschaftsfähig machen, hab grad Mulchfolie unter die Steinumrandung gelegt, dann kommt noch rundherum mehr Erde, damit das Niveau wieder stimmt, die grab ich von dem Bereich ab, wo die Pflasterung hinkommt. Dann noch Sand zwischen Mulchfolie und Steine und zwischen die Steinkanten. Dann kann ich endlich meine Pflanzen aus den zig Töpfen befreien. Bin echt froh, dass es heuer soviel geregnet hat, sonst wär das mit den ausgegrabenen Pflanzen gehörigst schief gegangen!
*schwitz*


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Irene! 

Ich hab JEDERZEIT ZEIT für ML abholen 
Also, nicht wirklich, weil ich ja arbeiten muss, aber spätnachmittags nach der Arbeit oder am Wochenende jederzeit. Ich muss es nur 1 Tag vorher wissen, damit ich mit dem Auto fahr und ich könnt dann ja eine große Schüssel mitnehmen mit Deckel und eine __ Wasserpest von mir, __ Hornkraut hab ich nämlich (noch) keines (aber am FTT soll ich eins bekommen  )

Ich hoffe, du machst den Teich nicht meinetwegen gesellschaftsfähig


----------



## Dawn (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*


Neinnein, schließlich wollen wir mal wieder den Garten besser nützen, mir fehlt heuer echt meine Rückzugsmöglichkeit und dazu möcht ich heuer noch alles vorbereiten, ausgehen, dass wir dorthin auch ne gscheite Bank hinkaufen, wird sich sicher nimmer..... Haben andere Dinge Priorität........
Ich schick dir gleich meine Nummer per PN, ok? Vieleicht gehts ja nächste Woche!
Vorher muss ich dann nur noch alle Schwimmpflanzen kurzfristig entfernen, sonst fangen wir eher Schwimmfarn, Wasserhyazinthe und co als Fischis !!!


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

:sekt ich freu mich schon soooo!!!


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ihr macht das ja wirklich spannend (ich glaub, ich schrieb das schon mal ).

Ich hoffe, es gibt dann auch Fotos von der ML-Fang- und Abhol-Aktion .


----------



## Dawn (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Oh Gott, ja.... Weißt eh, gut Ding braucht Weile  und ist so süß, Dany hibbeln zu sehen 
Nein, ihr Warten hat sicher bald ein Ende, das versprech ich euch allen 
Fotos.... Naja, ins Wasser reinfallen wird schon niemand, dass es solche Schnappschüsse geben könnt


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

hallo dany, hallo irene,
danke für eure netten Worte, ja ich freu mich riesig, daß es auf diese Weise geklappt hat.
Aber auf die Dauer kann das nicht die Lösung sein, vielleicht muß ich noch eine Gelsenzucht aufmachen
Bei euch ist das ja echt fast so spannend wie in einem Krimi.
Aber ich kann Dany ja verstehen, daß sie sich so freut.
Übrigens zum Transportieren würd ich auch nur eine große Tupperschüssel mit
Deckel nehmen, und diese dann in einer größeren Einkaufsbox verstauen, das ist
völlig ausreichend, so hab ich das letztes Jahr auch gemacht und mein Spezi hat seine
Fische heuer auch so von mir abgeholt. 
Mit __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest würde ich gar nicht rummachen, die ein/zwei  Stunden Transport geht das mit Sicherheit auch ohne Wasserpflanzen.
Macht mir bitte schön Fotos von der Umzugsaktion, ich glaube interessanter bzw. 
schwieriger wird das Fangen der ML. Hab heute auch wieder 10 umgesetzt - freu.
Jetzt hab ich so an die 40 im Teich und sie bilden schon 2 richtig nette Schwärme.
Anbei ein Foto von meiner Umzugsaktion im Glas, aber das waren ja nur 30 m Weg.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ich hab ja sogar gelesen, dass die verschickt werden , die armen Fische, also kann so ein Umzug, wie ihr ihn macht, sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Wow, Markus, die schaun ja schon richtig nach großen Fischen aus in dem Gurkenglas! 
große Tupperschüssel. Da fällt mir jetzt ein, da muss ich schaun, ob ich überhaupt eine hab, die nicht nach Salatmarinade riecht  das bringst ja fast nimmer raus, so einen Geruch. Nicht, dass die Fischerl die __ Nase rümpfen müssen 
Also gut, Fotoapparat mitnehmen. Gut, dass ihr uns dran erinnert, ich hätt da sicher nicht dran gedacht 
Möglicherweise ist es nächsten Donnerstag so weit


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

'Servus Dany

Ich kenn eigentlich nur Plastiksackerl beim Kauf von Fischen ... Teichwasser hinein, Fischerl hinein, Knopf oben dran und gut is :beten 
Zumindest wie ich damals meine Goldorfen (8-10cm) gekauft habe, waren die so verpackt 

[OT]Habt Ihr in der Klinik nicht Fischspezialisten .... 

Die müßten doch so Sackerl haben, wenn sie die kranken/gesunden Fische ins heimatliche Wasser entlassen ..... sitzt ja quasi an der Quelle 

oder gehe ich jetzt irre [/OT]


----------



## Dawn (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Bestandaufnahme gemacht, es müssen an die 20 Jungfische da sein. Und dzt. hab ich den Eindruck, dass sie ordentlich zulegen! Sie wachsen grad weniger in die Länge als dass sie breiter werden, also wirklich immer klarer fischähnlich  Sie sind nun 2 - 2,5 cm lang, einige wenige kommen an die 3 cm ran.
Foto hab ich keins gemacht, war zu düster.
Ja, Dany, langsam langsam sind sie wirklich reif zum Umsiedeln 
Sieht so aus, als bekämst du sicher gut 10 Stück - falls wir sie überlisten können, dem Netz nicht davo zu schwimmen 
Ja, Sackerl kömma auch nehmen, hab ich da, zur Sicherheit nehmas doppelt und du gibst es dann in ein Plastikgefäß rein, dass es zu keiner Sauerei im Auto kommt, falls es doch lecken sollte, weil die Sackerln ausm Zoogeschäft waren noch stärker als meine Sackerln hier.
So, nun muss ich zur Lagebesprechung raus, wie ich morgen weitertun soll, sieht schon richtig gut aus, man kann schon ahnen, wies werden woll


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Irene



> So, nun muss ich zur Lagebesprechung raus, wie ich morgen weitertun soll, sieht schon richtig gut aus, man kann schon ahnen, wies werden woll



Teichplanung


----------



## Dawn (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Irene
> 
> 
> 
> Teichplanung


Leider net.... Nur Teich*RAND*planung 
Teichplanung gibts erst, wenn wir noch nen Garten dazu gepachtet haben 
Aber pssst, Männe weiß noch nix von seinem Glück


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ach, ich freu mich, das heißt, dass sie vielleicht für die meisten Libellenlarven dann eh schon zu flott und groß sind, hoffentlich


----------



## Dawn (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ich hoffs halt, sagen wir mal so!
Hab ichs schon geschrieben? Es müssen noch so an die 20 Jungfische da sein, also eh viiiiiiiiiiiel zu viel für mein technikloses Teicherl!


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

noch eine Woche dance


----------



## Buffo Buffo (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dani
ich amüsiere mich köstlich über deine Ungeduld!!
Zuerst viel " hm, Lieschen, vielleicht... vieleicht nächstes Jahr...oder doch nicht, wegen der Molchis..."
und nun ein countdown, bei dem alle mitfiebern!


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ja, Andrea, so schnell kann man seine Meinung ändern 
Jetzt wo die __ Molche alle schon ausgewandert sind und Molchbabies sich entweder extrem gut verstecken oder die meisten von den Libellenmonstern gefressen wurden  ist es halt schon recht fad im Teich. __ Schnecken und __ Rückenschwimmer sind halt auch nicht soooo spannend  Und an den Rädertierchen hab ich mich auch schon satt gesehen


----------



## Dawn (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Dany wird gleich wieder am Rad drehen 
Im Moment hab ich den Eindruck, dass die Lieserln einen enormen Wachstumsschub haben! Denen kannst fast zusehen, wie sie immer fischähnlicher werden, die schwimmen mittlerweilen mit den Großen mit, obwohl sie erst so 2,5 cm klein sind, mann, das ist ein Gewusel 
Und wie sie alle aufgeregt herum-flattern hätt ich fast geschrieben  -schwimmen mein ich natürlich, wenn ich div. Schwimmpflanzen im Wasser "entstaube", da schwimmt viel Kleinzeugs aus den Wurzelirrgarten und sie stürzen sich drauf wie die Blöden....... Vielleicht bild ichs mir nur ein, aber ich mein echt, ich kann sie schon fressen sehen!
Sowas Süßes!!! Hach........


----------



## danyvet (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

*seufz* ich bin ja schon sososoooooo neugierig!!!!
6 Tage noch, dann kann ich das hoffentlich auch sehen, sofern sie nicht gleich in meinem Unterwasserdschungel verschwinden 
Ich werd sicher urigst nervös werden, wenn ich sie nicht mehr sehen kann, oder einen weniger zähle :? Hoffentlich bleiben sie in der Nähe des Steges und schwimmen nicht ans andere Ufer, von wo aus ich nicht so gut beobachten kann.


----------



## Inken (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dany!

Seit dem Wochenende bin ich nun auch Lieschen-Mama! 

Meine Lieschen halten sich mit Vorliebe im tiefen Wasser auf - also vor dem Steg -  sind immer aktiv und schießen wie kleine Pfeile durch's Wasser. 
Jede Stubenfliege, die ich im Haus erwische, trage ich jetzt an den Teich. Da hüpfen auch schon mal drei Lieschen gleichzeitig aus dem Wasser - erinnert mich dann immer an Fußballer, die sich beim Kopfball die Köppe stoßen - und ratzfatz ist das leckere Insekt verschwunden.

In der Zeit haben sich die verpennten Goldfische noch nicht einmal umgedreht! 

Du wirst bestimmt ganz viel Spaß haben, Lieschen sind wirklich spannend!


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> 6 Tage noch



 Du wirst jetzt aber vor lauter Mutterglück nicht das FTT verpassen - oder ?


----------



## danyvet (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Nein, Christine, sicher nicht  denn darauf freu ich mich auch schon wie narrisch. Aber ich werd wohl erst am Freitag kommen, aber nicht wegen der ML sondern weil ich ja auch noch die Pflanzerl herrichten muss.


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]oh - du bringst Frikadellen mit...    [/OT]


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

[OT]Frikadellen? Soweit ich weiß, sind das Fleischlaberl... 
nein, ich meinte Pflanzen, Teichpflanzen usw.
oder steh ich jetzt auf der Leitung?[/OT]


----------



## Eugen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hey Dany,

[OT]es soll Landstriche in Süddeutschland geben, da heissen die Frikadellen "Fleischpflanzerl".

ich kenn sie auch als "Fleischküchla"  [/OT]
Aber nun wieder zurück zu den Lieschen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde
[OT]kenne Pleischpflanzerln aus Regensburg, schwäbisch send des flöischkichla[/OT]

ich gucke bei gutem Wetter ja täglich nach meinen Fischlein (bei schlechtem kann ich  mir das sparen, da tauchen alle ab)

*und ich habe doch tatsächlich Nachwuchs!*

Die kleinen Goldelritzen mit 1cm lassen sich nun auch farblich von den dunkleren 1cm Fischen unterscheiden. Von den dunklen schwimmen einige begeistert gegen die Stömung an, ich hoffe das sind Lieschen, und die andern, die das nicht so mögen, könnten kleine Bitterlinge sein.
Weil alle Babys um diese Zeit noch so mini sind, denke ich, sie stammen aus späten Gelegen, als die meisten Libellenlarven schon als Hubschrauber unterwegs waren.
Es sind auch nicht wirklich viele, ...in der Ecke 3-4, in der andern 5-6, wenn ich um den Teich gehe und fest suche, komme ich auf geschätzt 20 Fischlein.
Ob dieser späte Nachwuchs den Winter packt? :beten


Und völlig überraschend habe ich ein Einziges 2 cm(!!) großes Barschlein  entdeckt!!
Der guckt schon genau so aus wie seinen Eltern: gestreifter Kittel und leuchtende Abzeichen an der Brustflosse! Nett! Er schwebt schon richtig gekonnt durchs Wasse und wenn ich zu aufdringlich gucke -  wie ein Pfeil abflitzen und ward nicht mehr gesehen. Die __ Barsche schwimmen völlig anders wie Lieschen & Co.

Damit habe ich heuer eher nicht gerechnet. Und wenn ich einen sehe, dann schweben da bestimmt noch mehr rum!

Die hatte ich früher schon einmal im Teich, allerdings mit Lepomis gibbosus zusammen. Und die __ Sonnenbarsche haben sich vermehrt wie die Karnickel und den Teich leer gefressen. Da hatten die viel kleineren Scheibenbarsche keine Chance.
Nun hoffe ich, das die Scheibenbarsche sich in dieser neuen Konstellation nicht auch als Teich-Karnickel entpuppen, sonst bekomme ich in naher Zukunft ein Problem. :?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die nun nicht mehr über Libellenlarven, __ Gelbrandkäfer und Larven oder __ Molche schimpft und auch die __ Rückenschwimmer wieder leiden kann!


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Andrea,

:gratuliere zum Nachwuchs - nachdem sich meine kleinen Lieschen und Elritzchen auf so ca. 20 Stück eingependelt haben, hab ich doch heute noch etwas ganz frisches entdeckt - aber so winzig, die müssen wirklich frisch geschlüpft sein. 

Tja - dann können das eigentlich nur noch Notropis sein - die einzigen, die in den letzten drei Wochen noch aktiv beim Fischeln waren


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Christine, 
nach dem sich dieser Thread zum Treffpunkt der Kleinfischhalter entwickelt 


aaalso
meine Notropis haben den Platz unter dem Eimer zum Notopis-Treffpunkt erklärt, 
die Schale mit den Steinchen intressiert weder die Notropis noch sonst einen Teichbewohner
3und sie "fischeln" kein bischen, nix mit roten Badeanzügen 

 aber nächstest Jahr............:freu

und dir zu deinem  Notropisnachwuchs!!!!!!! 

...meinst die packen den Winter, es ist ja schon Ende August  :beten 

da mache ich mir schon Sorgen, ...so winzig und das Wasser wird kalt und kälter..... 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die sich mit Christine & Dani & Markus & Inken & Irene feut, 
Christian für nächstes Jahr die Daumen drückt 
und wartet bis Helmuts und MajasTeiche "fischfertig" sind


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Moin,

hier mal ein paar Babyfotos:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Eindeutig waren die Lieschen erfolgreich und die Pimephales auch - aber nur zwei wurden gelb.
Andrea, wenn diese Zwerge Ihre verfressenen großen Geschwister überleben, dann schaffen sie es auch durch den Winter. Davon bin ich überzeugt, zumal sie ja, wenn es zu kalt wird, eine Heizung haben.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

boah!
surrealistische Fotos: Fische vor Sanddünenlandschaft....
und Bild 6... mit den ...     Luftblasen ?
Tolle Fotos 



> zumal sie ja, wenn es zu kalt wird, eine Heizung haben.


Wie? Erzähl doch bitte mal.....

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Andrea,

die Sanddünenlandschaft ist eine Plastiktüte eines örtlichen Baumarktes, auf dem das für die Luftblasen verantwortliche Weck-Glas stand, in dem die Fischis fotografiert wurden. Ich dachte, ein heller Hintergrund wäre besser. (Ich kauf mir ja schon seit Monaten ein kleines Glasaquarium für solche Zwecke )

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, ich hätte Lieschen und Pimephales fotografiert - irgendwelche Gegenargumente? 

Achso - Heizung - ja - wenn es ganz doll friert, wird der Luftsprudler durch ein oder zwei 100-Watt-Heizstäbe unterstützt.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, ich hätte Lieschen und Pimephales fotografiert - irgendwelche Gegenargumente?


Nun hast mich eiskalt von hinten erwischt, ich kenne meine Fische nur von oben! 
Und wie die Pimephales aussehen, wenn sie die "wilde"  Färbung haben 

aber ich rate mal munter drauf los:
auf Bild 3 kann ich im Vordergrund das "oberständige" Lieschen Mäulchen erkennen und auf Bild 8 hat der untere Fisch dassselbe Mäulchen
Bild 4+ Bild 5, ganz oben,  haben "endständige" Mäulchen = Pimephales

über die Flossen oder Schuppen kann ich die Kelchen nicht zu ordnen, da fehlt mir auch gutes Fotomaterial, besonders bei den Phimephales

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die gespannt ist, ob die Zuordnung so hinhaut?

[OT]





> Achso - Heizung - ja - wenn es ganz doll friert, wird der Luftsprudler durch ein oder zwei 100-Watt-Heizstäbe unterstützt.


 ich grübel über die Eisschicht im Winter nach und was ich da veranstalte: Luftsprudler, el. Eisfreihalter, nur Styropordinges, Strömung an Wasseroberflächen
 [/OT]


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

nur noch 2 Tage und 3 Nächte!!!


----------



## Dawn (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> nur noch 2 Tage und 3 Nächte!!!



Du wirst Augen machen, wie groß die nun geworden sind! Die haben grad echt nen Riesenwachstumsschub! Sind schon richtige Fischerl geworden!



> Off Topic: ich kann seit ner halben Stunde keine Bilder hochladen, dabei ist mein Teicherl so gut wie fertig, mag es euch doch zeigen *flenn*!!!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Bevor ich´s vergess: Irene, hast du einen Kescher zum rausfangen oder soll ich meinen mitnehmen?


----------



## Dawn (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Bevor ich´s vergess: Irene, hast du einen Kescher zum rausfangen oder soll ich meinen mitnehmen?


 Neeeee...... das machma mit den Händen 

Nein, ich hab eh einen, net groß, aber für mein Teicherl grade richtig!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Neeeee...... das machma mit den Händen


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Hibbel ..... bin schon ganz gespannt, fiebere richtig mit, als wenn ich selbst bald Lieschen bekäme!


----------



## Dawn (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Morgen Früh...............


kriegt Dany ihre Babys 

Ob sie heute Nacht wohl schlafen kann????


----------



## danyvet (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

omg, wie das klingt! Als ob ich schon unterwegs zum Kreissaal wär 
NOCH schlafe ich nicht, das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich nicht kann, sondern weil ich noch was zu tun hab 
Ich freu mich schon! Bin schon so neugierig auf die Kleinen! Jössas, jetzt fällt mir die Kühltruhe wieder ein. Muss schnell in den Keller....


----------



## danyvet (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Irene, morgen gilt dann auch bei dir der Titel dieses Threads


----------



## Dawn (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> omg, wie das klingt! Als ob ich schon unterwegs zum Kreissaal wär
> NOCH schlafe ich nicht, das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich nicht kann, sondern weil ich noch was zu tun hab
> Ich freu mich schon! Bin schon so neugierig auf die Kleinen! Jössas, jetzt fällt mir die Kühltruhe wieder ein. Muss schnell in den Keller....


Pure Absicht 
Ähem, Kühl*tasche* reicht ja auch - oder schägst gleich mit dem Kleintransporter hier auf? 
Ja, ich freu mich auch, gleich die erste Teichlerin hier kennen zu lernen!
Stimmt, der Titel vom Thread hat was!


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ich bin sooo gespannt, als würden die ML's bei mir einziehen .

Ich sehe Dany schon im Geiste, wie sie bäuchlings an ihrem Teich liegt und die __ Nase fast im Wasser hat und alles andere um sich herum total vergißt .... 

Aber ich möchte ja von euren Erfahrungen profitieren, wenn es dann nächstes Jahr vielleicht hier bei uns so weit ist,


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dani


> Irene, morgen gilt dann auch bei dir der Titel dieses Threads



Heute ist ja der große Tag, ich freue mich schon für dich, bin mir
sicher dass du viel Freude dran haben wirst, aber vor lauter Beobachten, dann bitte
das Schreiben und Fotografieren nicht vergessen.
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Jetzt sindse fort......
Dany hat 15 Stück (so in etwa, zählt ihr mal einen Wuselhaufen!) bekommen, hier wuseln noch immer mind. 5 Babys rum, am Abend gehts Zählen leichter, da sieht man besser ins Wasser rein. Mann, sind die süß! Von oben sieht man ja nur so kleine schwarze Striche, aber von der Seite haben sie ne echt schöne Zeichnung! Fangen war auch keine Zauberei, sie sind dann in einer Haribo-Box mit ein bissl __ Wasserpest und Minilebendfutter geschwommen.
Hab mich mit Dany noch lang und breit gut unterhalten, danach am Telefon noch eine geschlagene Stunde  , sie musste mir einfach berichten, wie sie luschtig in ihrem Meer schwimmen
So, und nun übergebe ich an Dany, jetzt ist ihr Bericht fällig!


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Dany kann sich wohl gar nicht von ihrem Teich trennen ...  sie läßt uns ganz schön zappeln


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

So, jetzt hab ich euch wirklich lange genug zappeln lassen  war aber keine Absicht, doch bei dem schönen Wetter wollt ich nicht wirklich vor den PC. Jetzt hab ich das Netbook im Garten, weil die Sonne ist schon weg.
Aaaaalso. Nachdem ich von Irene weg bin, hab ich natürlich bei jeder roten Ampel den Deckel von der Kühlbox vorsichtig gehoben, um zu schauen, ob es ihnen gut geht 
Zu hause hab ich sie dann erst mal abgelichtet, weil von der Seite werd ich sie vermutlich nie wieder so schön sehen. Gar nicht so leicht, die zu fotografieren, die sind sauschnell!!!
    

Dann hab ich das Gummileckerlizeugschüsserl (da waren mal so Gummiherzen drin, recht praktisch für den Transport, weil relativ großer Durchmesser) in meinen Teich gesetzt (schwimmend) und gaaaaanz langsam Wasser vom Teich reinfluten lassen. Vorher hab ich mit dem Finger probiert, ob die 2 Wasser in etwa dieselbe Temperatur haben, sonst hätt ich noch ein bissl gewartet. Als das Schüsserl randvoll mit Wasser war, hab ich es langsam weiter untergetaucht und gaaaanz sachte und langsam gekippt. Und dann haben sie die Freiheit gerochen 
 
(Ihr müsst das vergrößert anschauen, sonst sieht man nix)

Sie sind von Anfang an im Schwarm geblieben. Einmal, wodurch auch immer, sind sie anscheinend schnell umgedreht und hinter einem Buschen __ Tausendblatt verschwunden. Dabei wurde eines von ihnen abgehängt. Das arme, schwamm dann so ganz alleine herum. Sah auch tatsächlich so aus, als wüsste es jetzt nicht, was es tun soll. Es ist die ganze Zeit an derselben Stelle gewesen. Ich hab natürlich nicht permanent zugeschaut, aber irgendwann dürften sie wieder bei ihm vorbei gezogen sein und er hat sich wieder angeschlossen. 
Manchmal seh ich sie gar nirgends. Dann plötzlich tauchen sie wie aus dem Nichts wieder auf. Ich hab immer wieder versucht zu zählen, aber die zischen so durcheinander, dass das fast unmöglich ist. Es waren immer mindestens 12, möglicherweise auch 15.
Inzwischen hab ich nur mehr 8 oder 9 gezählt. Ich hoffe sooo, dass die anderen nur vom Schwarm abgekommen sind, denn 2mal schon hab ich eine riesige Libellenlarve dem Schwarm nachschwimmen sehen. Hat aber keines erwischt, zumindest als ich hingesehen hab. :beten
Mann, das ist ärger als ein Thriller!!! Diese Libellenlarven machen mich noch fertig. Bei den Molchbabies hab ich auch immer so gebangt, wenn ich eines in der Nähe einer Libellenlarve gesehen hab.
Hoffentlich überstehen sie das Wochenende und werden nicht gefressen :beten
Und hoffentlich wachsen sie bald so, dass die Libellenlarven sich nicht mehr für sie interessieren.

So, das wars mal fürs erste 
Liebe Grüße von der frisch gebackenen ML-Mama


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dany,

oh, ich zittere mit dir! :beten1 Und ich drücke natürlich alle Daumen, dass alle deine Babys bald groß und stark sind! 
Kann mir vorstellen, dass das schlimmer ist als ein thriller .
Na ja, jedenfalls wird es dir nicht langweilig, wenn du immer wieder alle deine Lieben durchzählst!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dany,
herzlichen Glückwunsch, gell das kann fast spannender wie ein Thriller sein, wenn man
die ML so beobachtet.
Von der Größe her dürften sie ziemlich gleich sein wie meine.
Ich hoffe auch für dich, dass sie sich gut eingewöhnen und alle durchkommen.
Bei mir hab ich gestern auch wieder 10 umgesetzt, jetzt sind etwa 45 junge ML
im Teich und sie bilden auch schon einen richtigen Schwarm bzw. Schwärme.
Die größeren von den jungen ML (ca. 40mm) versuchen schon bei den großen
mitzuschwimmen, das sieht vielleicht lustig aus wenn die so wuselig hinterherschwimmen.
In meiner Mörtelwanne hab ich jetzt noch ca. 10 junge ML, aber die sind noch zu klein.
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos von meinen kleinen ML im Teich.

LG Markus


----------



## ADI*** (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo zusammen,
nun habe ich lange alles nachgelesen. Eure Beiträge sind so interessant und spannend. Ich suche dringend für meinen 'Teich __ Moderlieschen, aber in der ganzen Region sind keine zu bekommen. Denn die Stechmückenplage hat uns hier nach der Teicherweiterung eingeholt. Nie hatten wir eine Mückenplage aber dieses Jahr, ich vermute das sich die  Natur mit dem erweiterten Teich noch einpendeln muss. Damit die Mückenlarven ein schnelles Ende finden wollte ich eben Moderlieschen einsetzen. Pech nun muss ich mich noch bissen zerstechen lassen 
Aber sollte jemand von euch Moderlieschen übrig haben und nicht so weit weg von Fürth im schönen Frankenland wohnen, so komme ich gerne mit einer Kühltasche vorbei um welche abzuholen 
Würde mich freuen, als absoluter Neuling in diesem Forum, heute erst entdeckt, Antwort von Euch zu bekommen.
Liebe Grüsse vom fränkischen Teich in Fürth
Adi (Lothar)


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@Markus: ja, sieht so aus, als wären deine von der Größe her wie meine.

Hab heute nach meiner Rückkehr von Bamberg gleich mal zum Teich geschaut, um zu sehen, ob sie noch da sind. Zuerst sah ich lange Zeit nichts, aber dann konnt ich den Schwarm sehen. Leider waren sie an einer Stelle, wo ich nicht so gut hin sehen kann und mir daher mit zählen schwer tu. Aber ich fürchte, es sind nur noch 8 :shock Glaub nicht, dass sich der Schwarm geteilt hat, aber hoffe es natürlich, denn sonst sind sie wohl wirklich Libellenlarvenfutter geworden. Als ich im Freitag in der Früh geschaut hab, hab ich aber auch nur mehr 8 oder 9 gezählt. Das würde heißen, sie sind innerhalb 22 Stunden fast auf die Hälfte reduziert worden. 
Aber ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass die, die noch da sind, schon etwas gewachsen sind. Kann das sein? Nach nur 3 Tagen? Oder war das die Perspektive...oder haben eben nur die größten überlebt...
Ich werd sicher jetzt jeden Tag nach ihnen Ausschau halten, und morgen bin ich ja noch daheim, vielleicht kann ich den Rest ja doch noch auffinden :beten

@Adi (Lothar) (wie willst du denn lieber angesprochen werden?)
Du bist ja in der Nähe von dort, wo das Treffen war! Da hat doch sicher jemand __ Moderlieschen. Frag einfach mal im Flohmarkt/Suche nach.
Hast du denn keine __ Molche, die die Gelsenlarven fressen? Oder hast du andere Fische und daher keine Molche? Wenn ja, fressen die denn keine Gelsenlarven?
Außerdem, ich habe null Gelsenlarven in meinem Teich (fressen die Molche alles zusammen  ) aber trotzdem Gelsen. Die kommen meist nicht ausm Teich sondern aus irgendwelchen Regentonnen, oder Pflanzenuntersetzern oder sonstigen Pfützen im Umkreis


----------



## Skopp1 (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Lothar,

ich hätte genügend __ Moderlieschen, aber Würzburg wird dir zu weit weg sein ( aber näher als manch anderer). Ist auch schon recht spät zum Einsetzen.

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## danyvet (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

 ich hab heut definitiv 10 gesichtet!!! :freu:freu:freu auf 2 Schwärme aufgeteilt, 7 und 3. Vielleicht sind die restlichen  5 ja auch noch am Leben!!!


----------



## Dawn (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Sag ich ja, Dany  , wirst sehen, nächstes Jahr wirst noch mehr davon haben 
Hey, ich freu mich echt sehr!
Meinen kann ich übrigens auch zusehen wie sie wachsen, echt irre!

(Danke für die SMS, hatte nur bis jetzt keine Zeit zu antworten)


----------



## Duquesa86 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> ich hab heut definitiv 10 gesichtet!!! :freu:freu:freu auf 2 Schwärme aufgeteilt, 7 und 3. Vielleicht sind die restlichen  5 ja auch noch am Leben!!!



Hallo Dany,

die haben sich bestimmt irgendwo versteckt, machen meine auch immer.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
nach dem heute es heute wieder sonnig war, haben die Jungfische das zum Aufwärmen genützt.
Also habe ich flugs die einigermaßen ruhig stehenden Fischlein gezählt: > 30!
Und die sind prima gewachsen! Die dunklen, bei denen ich heute nicht sagen konnte, obs Lieschen oder Bitterlinge sind, haben nun so um 2 cm, die bedeutend helleren GE sind zarter. Das ML, das ich Anfang August mit 2 cm entdeckt hatte, hat nun 3 cm und auch sonst zugelegt.
Also stirbt der Gesamtbesatz mit ca. 100 Fischen nicht aus, wie es sich mit den einzelen Arten verhält, da muss ich noch warten, bis sie größer sind.

Kleine __ Barsche waren keine zu sehen, aber das wundert mich nicht, die Großen sind ja auch immer in den Pflanzen versteckt.

..und ich begucke die "Jäger" immer noch argwöhnisch:
Sanne hat berichtet, das die __ Rückenschwimmer nicht nur an der Oberfläche tätig sind, das konnte ich heute auch sehen: die schwimmen gewandt auch tiefer rum, müssen aber kämpfen, das sie unten bleiben. Eine erfolgreiche Jagd konnte ich :beten nicht beobachten.

Und ich sehe immer noch Libellenlarven mit 4 - 5 cm! Das müssen welche mit mehrjähriger Entwicklung sein, es sind aber bedeutend weniger, wie ich schon so rumkrabbeln sah. Und sie sind bei den Wassertemperaturen recht langsam, zu langsam für die Fische.
Die dieses Jahr geschlüpften Großlibellenlarven haben auch schon 1 cm, in der Größe aber noch so unauffälig, da sehe ich auch nicht so wirklich viele.


@ Dany:


> Vielleicht sind die restlichen  5 ja auch noch am Leben!!


meine "große"Jungfischanzahl hat mich heute wirklich überrascht. So viele wie heute habe ich bisher noch nicht entdecken können - wenn ich 30 zähle, dann haben sich bestimmt noch welche versteckt.

In deinem Teich können die ML das bestimmt auch prima! Dazu reichen deine Pflanzen locker!
Meine Jungfische waren an 4 verschiedene Stellen, in den "Wasserlöchern" zwischen den Seerosenblättern und von den Erwachsenen hat sie kaum einer sehen lassen. Da hätte ich füttern müssen, um die Burschen an zu locken!
Mein Teich sah, bis auf die Babys, heute eher "fischlos" aus - und das bei ca. 100 Erwachsenen, von denen 20 auch noch rot sind.

Ich denke, die sind noch alle da - besorge dir mal Flockenfutter!! 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die die Babys nicht mit Futter lockt, nicht das die Eltern im Fressrausch doch noch auf dumme Gedanken kommen!


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Ich denke, die sind noch alle da - besorge dir mal Flockenfutter!!


fressen die das denn jetzt schon? Gibts da verschiedene Sorten? Hilfe, ich kenn mich ja mit Fischfutter gar nicht aus. Aber sie kämen eigentlich schon aus mit dem, was sie im Teich finden, oder? Oder brauchen sie im Wachstum Zusatzfutter? Oder meinst du nur zum Anlocken und um sie zahm zu machen?


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Blos nicht füttern, die finden genug


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Wenn, dann hätt ich ja eh nur gemeint, während des Wachstums. Ist ja bei anderen Tieren auch so, dass sie im Wachstum etwas mehr brauchen und da ev. Zufütterung brauchen.
Und vielleicht dann so 1xpro Woche gaaaaaanz wenig, gerade soviel, dass sie sich anlocken lassen, damit ich sie besser sehe


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,

Zusatzfutter brauchen sie eigentlich nicht, aber Du schon 

Kauf Dir ein kleines Döschen Flocken für Goldfische oder Zierfische. Aber nicht mehr, als Du mit einer Pinzette fassen kannst (ich sagte Pinzette, nicht Kohlenzange!). Und bloss nicht direkt aus der Dose streuen, da kommt immer zuviel raus.


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Wenn ich so schaue, wieviele Hüpferlinge da noch im Teich rumwuseln, dann glaub ich auch, dass sie mehr als satt sind 
Aber Christine, du hast recht, ICH brauch das Futter 
Also, Einkaufsliste updaten mit Fischflockenfutter 

Würden andere Viecherl, die so am Grund rumwuseln, das Futter nicht fressen? Ich meine, Libellenlarven sind zwar räuberisch, aber manchmal schnappen sie auch nach was, das aussieht wie Beute, und dann wars nur Mulm. Oder da gibts ja auch noch ganz viel anderes Getier.
Aber is mir eh klar, dass es nur eine fitzifuzziwunzigkleine Prise sein darf. Danke trotzdem für die Vorwarnung!


----------



## Dawn (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Wenn ich so schaue, wieviele Hüpferlinge da noch im Teich rumwuseln, dann glaub ich auch, dass sie mehr als satt sind


Hoffe auch, dass ich nächstes Jahr endlich auch Hüpferlinge oder Flöhe drin haben werde, heuer ist da echt tote Hose...... Hab mehrfach geschaut, nix als klares Wasser (mit freiem Auge, Mikroskop ist noch eingepackt, ich hab einfach keinen Platz!!!)


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

__ Wasserläufer fressen das auch


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> __ Wasserläufer fressen das auch



aber nicht, wenns zum Grund sinkt 

@Irene: du könntest ein paar Hüpferlinge von mir haben, brauchst nur mit einem Gurkenglas kommen, dann füllst es mit Wasser von der Oberfläche an, und schon hast auch ein paar. Aber wenn du keine drin hat, könnts sein, dass ihnen das Wasser ned taugt  oder du siehst sie bloß ned...


----------



## Dawn (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> aber nicht, wenns zum Grund sinkt
> 
> @Irene: du könntest ein paar Hüpferlinge von mir haben, brauchst nur mit einem Gurkenglas kommen, dann füllst es mit Wasser von der Oberfläche an, und schon hast auch ein paar. Aber wenn du keine drin hat, könnts sein, dass ihnen das Wasser ned taugt  oder du siehst sie bloß ned...



Ne, in allen Wasserproben, die ich bisher "gezogen" habe (also mitm Gurkenglas  ) war nix sichtbares drin, alle Flöhe, die ich bisher reingesetzt hatte, waren binnen kürzester Zeit Opfer meiner Lieserln geworden! Aber habs dir eh erzählt, es waren diese Riesenflöhe, die hatten einfach keine Chance gegen meine Fressmaschinchen 
Aber pass echt auf, könnt passieren, dass ich wirklich mal mit dem Gurkenglas komme 
Aber mein teicherl ist im ersten jahr, kann schon sein, dass es noch nicht passt (oder anders gesagt, wird schon so sein, mag nix beschönigen)


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> aber nicht, wenns zum Grund sinkt



Flocken schwimmen lang


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



> Aber pass echt auf, könnt passieren, dass ich wirklich mal mit dem Gurkenglas komme


gern! jederzeit!  ich hab genug davon


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde
@Irene
hast schon mal mit der Taschenlampe des Nächtens gefunzelt?
Da sehe ich die Föhe und Hüpferlinge am besten!

@ Dany:
aaalso, so ein Flockenfutter ist eine feine Sache - nicht das die ML das nötig hätten 

aber, immer vom Steg aus gefüttert, kennen die dich bald und kommen, sobald sie deine Schritte "hören"

und das kann man noch ausbauen:

ein wenig Futter zwischen den Fingerspitzen ins Wasser halten und sie zupfen es dir aus den Fingern, 

dann hast handzahme ML  

und die kommen dann auch und stupsen Hände oder Füße an, wenn es nix gibt!!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

ooooooooohhh!!! *schmelz*

aber ob das die Kleinen auch so machen? Na, ich werds mal versuchen. Sie kommen halt im Moment nicht zum Steg... 
Vielleicht sollt ich das erst machen, wenn sie groß sind? Wenn ich Flocken jetzt zu ihnen rüberwerf, dann finden sie sie ja nicht, denn so eine Zielgenauigkeit mit Flocken auf 2 Meter hab ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Oder "riechen" die das über so eine Distanz??


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,
nach dem meine "neuen" ML (und die Notropis & Goldelritzen) den Stegfutterplatz auch nicht kannten, mussten sie das auch erst lernen:
gaaaaaaanz wenig Futter rein - und die riechen/schmecken das und kommen

sobald sie gebucht haben, was sie da riechen, das müssen sie offenbar auch erst lernen,
(Wasserflöhe und Hüpferlinge sind vermutlich nicht zu riechen)
*wenn* sie das aber kapiert haben, geht es ganz fix

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ich hab mal 3 verschiedene Futter gekauft, so ein Flockenzeug für vegetarische Fische, noch irgendwas ähnliches, und getrocknete Daphnien. Hab mal eine gaaaaaaaaaaaanz kleine Prise zwischen den Fingern zerrieben und reingeworfen, da sie gerade neben dem Steg waren, aber die Flocken haben ein paar von ihnen versucht, aber wieder ausgespuckt und die Daphnien (auch zerrieben) haben sie ned gesehen/gerochen, da waren sie schon wieder einen halben Meter weiter weg  Durch die Störmung von der Mammutpumpe ist das Zeug dann auch schnell weggetrieben. Naja, ich werds in einer Woche wieder versuchen. Wahrscheinlich sind sie durch die Hüpferlinge schon satt. Die verschwinden ja aber dann auch bald, wenns noch kälter wird. Vielleicht sind sie dann dankbarer 
Als sie so neben dem Steg waren, konnte ich sie ganz nett beobachten. Sind echt schon richtige Fischerl, die größten schätzomativ 3cm lang. Sooo nett!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo in die Runde 
...und ganz speziell für Dany: 
künstlerisch nicht wertvoll, weil unscharf (die halten einfach nicht still, und das Wasser ist schon so kalt und Fotos mit einer Hand geknipst...)
         
die sind mittlerweile so an Hände im Wasser gewöhnt, das geht auch ohne Futter, nun ist es die reine Neugierde! Glänzende Sachen finden sie 
Foto1+ 3: Bitterlinge, das andere sind Nortopis lutrensis (die sind sowas von frech und verspielt) 
die ML + GE waren zu schnell, die sind total unscharf  
und die Notropis chrosomus interessiert das nur wenns Futter gibt

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

sehr cool, Andrea!
Ich freu mich schon, wenn sie größer sind, da werden ihnen die Hüpferlinge wohl nicht mehr so reichen und dann nehmen sie sicher auch gerne die Flocken. Sofern sie es überleben bis dahin. Ich hoffe!!!:beten

Heute hab ich zumindest 8 gesehen, aber sie verlieren sich öfter mal. Schwimmen zu 8 unter ein Seerosenblatt und kommen zu 5 wieder vor. Aber unterm Seerosenblatt is nix!  Die können sich blitzartig unsichtbar machen! 
Aber ich fürchte trotzdem, dass es nicht mehr als 10 überlebt haben. Sonst hätt ich sie doch zumindest einmal schon zu mehr als zu 10 gesehen 
Wahrscheinlich sind die kleinsten zu Opfern geworden, oder es lag auch am Transport... (wie ich jetzt in einem anderen ML-Thread gelesen hab, sind sie sehr transportanfällig)


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Dany,

glaub ich nicht - wart mal ab - ich war neulich auch der Überzeugung, ich hätte nur noch drei gelbe - die haben sich einfach nur abgewechselt, um mich zu ärgern 

Hi Andrea,

vermehren sich die Notropis lutrensis bei Dir?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Christine,
wollen würden sie schon - aber das können die armen N.lutrensis nicht - ich habe nur 6 Männchen. 
Ich wollte bei einem Fischhändler Posthörnchen und Sumpfdeckelschnecken kaufen und habe dort die 6 Fischchen entdeckt und mitgenommen.
Das war im Mai. Ich habe dann erfolglos bei verschiedenen Händlern (auch im Netz) versucht die passenden Mädels auf zu treiben, aber Mai sei schon Ende der Teichfischsaison. :evil
Die armen Kerls haben dann junge Bitterlingsmännchen angebalzt und Nester im Armleuchteralgenbusch gebaut. Auch junge rote Seerosenblätter haben ihr Interesse geweckt...,  - die Armen!! Das war traurig anzusehen.
Ich hoffe, nächstes Frühjahr komme ich zur Weibllichkeit für die sechs! 

Aber ich habe gestern einen durchsichtigen Winzling gesehen...   ...wieder mal nur einen Einzigen 


> hab ich doch heute noch etwas ganz frisches entdeckt - aber so winzig, die müssen wirklich frisch geschlüpft sein.
> 
> Tja - dann können das eigentlich nur noch Notropis sein - die einzigen, die in den letzten drei Wochen noch aktiv beim Fischeln waren


Ob sich da was bei den N. chrosomus getan hat?
Das wage ich kaum zu hoffen... ...das wäre dann eine "Steilufer-Folien-Brut" 
(unter dem Eimer hängen sie mittlerweile nicht mehr rum)


Hi Dany,
wenn ich davon ausginge, ich habe nur die Fische im Teich, die ich sehen kann, dann hätte ich nur 3-4 Bitterlinge, 1-2 rote GL und die N. lutrensis...
...der Rest ist wegen des kalten Wassers auf Tauchstation und hält sich ruhig. Hungrig sind sie auch nicht mehr, mit Futter locken funzt nicht! :evil


> Die können sich blitzartig unsichtbar machen!


Die ML + N. chrosomus sind beinahe *alle* unsichtbar!


> oder es lag auch am Transport... (wie ich jetzt in einem anderen ML-Thread gelesen hab, sind sie sehr transportanfällig)


Hm - nichts Genaues weiß man nicht, aber gleich 10 Stück?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Dawn (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Die ML + N. chrosomus sind beinahe *alle* unsichtbar!
> Hm - nichts Genaues weiß man nicht, aber gleich 10 Stück?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Andrea


Ich glaubs auch nicht, dass da großartig welche gestorben sind! Bei mir in dem wirklich kleinen Becken siehts auch tgl. so aus, als wären da nur mehr 3 kleine Fischis drin, wenn ich mal eine Prise Futter reinstreue, kommen zu den Großen bestenfalls 2 Babys, die Größten, herzugeschwommen. Nur ganz selten sehe ich alle 6 Babys rumschwimmen, für einen kurzen Augenblick. Wobei ich jetzt mal behaupte: es könnten durchaus doch noch mehr als 6 sein..... Müssen ja net alle zusammen schwimmen!
Bei mir haben heuer übrigens auch alle 5 gekauften MLs den Transport und das Umsetzen überlebt.....


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Aber dass ich 7 ML-Babies herumschwimmen sehe, die dann plötzlich nur mehr zu fünft sind, obwohl da keine Seerosenblätter waren, wo sie sich drunter verstecken hätten können, und auch keine Libellenlarven, die irgendwo schmatzend gesessen ist, ist schon erstaunlich.
na, ich kann jetzt eh nur herumspekulieren, und im frühjahr werden wir es wissen, wenn die pflanzen noch im winterschlaf sind, die fischis aber schon rumwuseln.

Kanns nicht endlich Frühling werden?!


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Andrea,

sag mal - hast Du irgendwo etwas über die Winterfestigkeit von N. lutrensis gefunden? Ich nämlich nicht....ich werd mal Werner fragen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi, heute ein paar Zeilen von mir,
Inzwischen habe ich alle ML`Babies von der Aufzuchtwanne in den Teich umgesetzt.
Es waren dann insgesamt an die 60 Stück.
Wenn ich  jetzt im Teich so grob durchzähle dürften es schon 50 Stück sein die
es geschafft haben.
Die jungen ML´s haben jetzt im Schnitt eine Größe von 3 cm und schwimmen auch
schon fleißig im Schwarm mit den großen mit.
Abschließend kann ich bestätigen, daß die separate Aufzucht der ML in einem Bottich,
ohne größere Probleme machbar ist. 
Gefüttert habe ich nur mit getrockneten Mückenlarven, die ich zwischen den Fingern
zerbröselt habe, dies konnte ich auch sehen, daß die jungen ML´s dieses Futter auch
fraßen.
Im Teich gab es heuer keinen ML Nachwuchs, obwohl definitiv an ca. 15 Seerosenblättern
ML Laich vorhanden war der auch "geschlüpft" ist, aber dann jeden Tag weniger wurde.
Wer diese jungen ML letztendlich gefressen hat kann ich nicht genau sagen,
aber meine Vermutung sind die älteren ML`s.
Auch jetzt füttere ich noch meine ML`s im Teich.
Dies mache ich allerdings nur bei schlechtem Wetter, wenn sonst keine oder nur wenig
Insekten unterwegs sind.
Viele mögen jetzt dieses Füttern für unnötig halten, aber bei mir sind die Winter sehr lang
und durch meine Erdwärme habe ich auch bis mitte April eine geschlossene Eisdecke,
deshalb gönn ich meinen ML`s ein paar Gramm Futter mehr für den langen Winter.
Ab einer gewissen Wassertemperatur stellen sie sowieso ihr Fressen ein.
Weiterhin viel Freude mit euren ML`s wünscht euch
Markus


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Boah, Markus, deine Babies sind ja schon riesig! Da haben meine noch ein bisschen Aufholbedarf. Bist du sicher, dass das nur 3cm sind? Sind deine großen denn eher klein?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Dany,
auf den Fotos sind auch einjährige untergetaucht, da meine Babies jetzt ja schon bei
den großen mitschwimmen, sind halt auch von den einjährigen welche drauf.
Die einjährigen dürften so um die 6 - 7 cm haben.
Die noch älteren haben ca. 9 cm wobei manche sogar noch größer ausschauen,
(aber unter Wasser mit der Größe das kennen wir ja, daß da alles größer ist).
Ist ganz lustig wenn da so 3 Generationen nebeneinander schwimmen, mal schauen ob
ich die Tage ein solches Foto zusammenbringe. 
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Christine,



> sag mal - hast Du irgendwo etwas über die Winterfestigkeit von N. lutrensis gefunden?


Ja, schon, in irgendwelchen andern Foren und Händleraussagen  oder [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]hier[/URL]. Verschiedenste (Groß)Händler (im Netz) verkaufen die Tiere als Dauerbesatzteichfische.
Sonst hätte ich die Kerlchen nicht mitgenommen!!  Und ich hoffe, das stimmt!!!! :beten

Die bringe ich schwerlich aus dem Teich! (einzige Möglichkeit wäre die Reuse, neugierig wie die sind, schwimmen sie da rein - dann müssten sie aber zu einem Aquarianer )

Aber ich kann recht wenig über Notropis finden, weder chrosomus (einzige vernünftige Quelle Werner!!!) noch über lutrensis!
[OT]Die lutrensis sind sehr neurierige Fischchen, die auch "spielen"!
So hatte ich einen dicken Schlauch (Schlammsaugertest) direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Da mussten sie unbedingt darüber, der Rücken kam aus dem Wasser! Drunter durch macht offensichtlich keinen Spaß! Und es sind die Weltmeister im "in-die-hohle-Hand-schwimmen", oder zwischen den Fingern durch  Die promelas sind nur neugierig, bei solchenSpiel-Aktionen konnte ich sie noch nicht sehe. Von der Neugier her dicht gefolgt von den Bitterlingen, dann kommen die ML, die N. chrosomus kommen nur, wenn die andern so einen Aufstand machen. Beim allgemeinen Aufstand musste dann auch schon ein Barschlein gucken kommen, aber gaaaanz vorsichtig.
Wie verhalten sich denn deine Minis?[/OT]


> Ich nämlich nicht....ich werd mal Werner fragen.


Das ist prima! 


Auch mit dezierten Angaben zu Phimephales promelas tu ich mir herb. 
Irgendwo habe ich gefunden, das sind "Höhlenbrüter". Nun erklärt sich ihre Vorliebe für Folienfalten!! Da laichen die bei mir auch ab, nicht nur unter den Seerosenblättern!


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Andrea,

zu den N. lutrensis habe ich (danke Werner) inzwischen folgendes herausgefunden: Ursprünglich kommen sie auch aus Nordamerika - die aus den nördlichen Gebieten stammenden sollten bei uns auch winterhart sein. Leider sind wohl  Nachzuchten aus Asien im Handel, deren Winterhärte nicht garantiert ist. Auf zwei Seiten fand ich den Hinweis auf Sommerhaltung im Gartenteich.

zu den Pimephales promelas: Das mit dem Brüten in Folienfalten habe ich auch beobachtet - bei den grauen - die gelben bestehen auf Seerosenblätter. Auf einigen englischen Seiten werden diese Fisch auch in anderen Farben, z.B. rosa, beschrieben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo,
heute hab ich nochmals ein paar Fotos gemacht,auf den Fotos sieht man alle drei Generationen.
Inzwischen schwimmen die kleinen richtig im Schwarm mit, Ausfälle konnte ich keine
mehr feststellen, was aber bei der Anzahl der Fische eh schwierig ist.
@dany
wie schaut es bei deinen ML`s aus, alles im grünen Bereich?
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Markus!
Bin zwar nicht Dany,. aber ich erlaube mir auch zu antworten 
Meine Kleinen sind eindeutig kleiner als Deine, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind sie auch so 2 Wochen jünger. Aber auch hier wird fleißig in *einem* Schwarm geschwommen, sie fürchten sich nimmer vor den Großen . Früher hatte ich fast den Eindruck, die halten Respektabstand, v.a. wenn ich Futter reingestreut habe (hab ich aber schon längst aufgehört).
Und seit Dany ihre hier abgeholt hat, sind sie nicht mehr weniger geworden, ich hab hier konstant 11 Lieserln in der Lacke.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Irene,
das freut mich dass es deinen jungen auch gut geht, ja die sind schon richtig frech inzwischen.
Natürlich interessieren mich deine Fische genauso.
Mich wundert ja nur, dass Dany hier gar nicht mehr in diesem Thread schriebt?
Vllt. hängt sie nur noch am Teich und beobachtet die Fische ???
Sind aber auch immer wieder lustig anzusehen.
Allen weiterhin noch viel Spass und einen
schönen Herbsanfang
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Vielleicht meldet sie sich ja eh gleich, abwarten 
In ihrer letzten SMS meinte sie, dass es den Fischis gut geht......


----------



## Vechtaraner (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo
Ich habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen,aber mitbekommen dass es euch wohl gelungen ist die __ Moderlieschen separat aufzuziehen.
Ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir im nächsten Jahr evtl. auch Moderlieschen in den Teich zu setzen.In der nahe gelegenen Fischfarm riet man mir jedoch zu den robusteren Blaubandbärblingen.Die sollen nicht so empfindlich und sauerstoffbedürftig sein wie die ML.
Kann da evtl. jemand was zu sagen(erfahrungen)?
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Jürgen,
also daß __ Moderlieschen empfindlich sind, kann ich absolut nich bestätigen und glaub ich auch
nicht. Ich nahm gerade deshalb die Moderlieschen, da sie auch tiefere Wassertemperaturen
gut vertragen.Ich habe sie (ca. 100 Stk) ohne Ausfall durch den Winter gebracht.
Ich lebe im Alpenvorland und wir haben wirklich lange und kalte Winter.
Also für mich käme kein anderer Fisch in Frage, zu den Blaubandkärpflingen kann ich nichts
sagen.
LG Markus


----------



## Vechtaraner (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus
Danke für deine Schilderug.
Ich habe mal __ Moderlieschen in einem See gefangen(10Stck.) und wollte diese in einem Eimer,ca 12Km mit dem Auto,nach Hause fahren um sie in den 500L Teich zu setzen.
Obwohl ich vor der Abfahrt noch "frisches" Wasser einfüllte und meine beiden Töchter abwechselnd via Strohhalm Sauerstoff in den Eimer pusteten,überlebten die 20Min Autofahrt nur gerademal drei Stck.
Laut Fischfarm sollen Blaubandbärblinge da nicht so empfindlich (oder stressanfällig)sein.

Gruß Juergen


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Jürgen,

weißt Du was der Mensch ausatmet?
Mach dich mal schlau...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vechtaraner (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Andy
hmmm immerhin noch 17%Sauerstoff. ich war eigentlich der Meinung das der O2 Anteil doch noch deutlich höher liegt...
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Jürgen,

Jürgen, vielleicht das nächste mal lieber ne Sauerstofftablette? Denn ich denke, gefangen werden und Autofahren ist Stress genug. Wenn dann auch noch Abwechselnd große Menschenköpfe ihren "Schnabel" in den Eimer stecken, würd ich auch einen Herzkasper kriegen.

Mit Blaubandbärblingen hab ich auch schon mal geliebtäugelt - aber zwei Dinge halten mich davon ab: erstens vermehren die sich wie die Kanickel (konnte man bei NG im Schauteich prima sehen) und zweitens sollen die anderen Fischen gegenüber sehr aggressiv sein und wenn man dann doch noch mal ein paar friedliche __ Moderlieschen oder Pimephales einsetzen will.....

Die Pimephales promelas wären übrigens auch noch eine Alternative für Dich. Friedlich, gut zu beobachen, robust. Gibt es in gelb als __ Goldelritze oder in naturfarben.


----------



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo liebe ML-Freunde 

zur Sauerstoffdiskussion sag ich jetzt nix, wollt eigentlich nur von meinen Babys berichten.
Ja, was soll ich sagen, ich hab echt Angst, dass bis zum Frühjahr keines mehr übrig ist.
Die letzten Tage hab ich immer nur 6 Stück gesehen  Ich fürchte, hoffe natürlich nicht, dass sie die anderen nicht wo verstecken, sondern, dass sie schon zu Libellenfutter geworden sind 
Und wirklich viel größer kommen sie mir auch noch nicht vor. Schätze mal, 2,5 - 3cm, mehr sicher nicht. Werde wohl nächstes Jahr welche dazukaufen müssen, falls überhaupt welche überleben *seufz*. Im Moment bin ich eher pessimistisch und mutlos.
Und nein, ich häng nicht den ganzen Tag am Teich  So lustig sind sie in dem Alter noch nicht zu beobachten. Sie sind meist dort, wo ich nicht nahe genug ran komme oder gar nicht zu sehen, und sie schwimmen halt nur einfach so herum. Mit Futter anlocken geht noch gar nicht. Sobald ich die Hand hebe um die Minibröserl reinzuwerfen (da sie ja immer weiter weg sind, kann ichs nicht einfach so reinfallen lassen), sind sie weg auch schon. Die sind sooo scheu. Einerseits gut, weil sie dann nicht so leicht zur Beute werden, was aber anscheinend nix nutzt, andererseits mühsam, weil sie halt sofort wegflitzen, wenn ich mich ein bissl schneller beweg.
Sehr zuversichtlich bin ich jedenfalls nicht, dass sie es überleben. Ich glaube auch, dass die Libellenlarven länger aktiv bleiben in den Winter hinein und früher wieder "aufwachen". Insekten sind einfach die zäheren Kreaturen...


----------



## Vechtaraner (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Christine
Das mit der Sauerstofftablette wäre künftig wohl die bessere Alternative

Ob Blaubandbärblinge sich nun schneller oder extremer Vermehren als __ Moderlieschen ist mir nicht bekannt.Elritzen...ja wären sicherlich auch noch interessant.
Mal sehen wie sich bis nächstes Jahr mein Teich so entwickelt hat und mir bis dahin noch alles so einfällt
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Jürgen,

nein, nicht Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus) - Dickkopfkärpflinge (Pimephales promelas)!!!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

ich platze mal wieder quer dazwischen 


> Aber vielleicht besprechen wir das wieder im Lieschen-Thread  Da meldet sich dann vielleicht auch Markus wieder, der ja vor kurzem schon eine geschlossene Eisdecke hatte


....geschlossene Eisdecke!!! Herrjeh!
Ich habe noch 6°C Wassertemp. und muss noch den Filter einmotte, soll bedeuten, die Pumpe ausschalten und frostsicher versenken!
Meine Fische sind unsichtbar, zu sehen sin nur die auffälligen Pimephales promelas, die stehen ruhig unten am Grund. Die einzigen, die von den Temperaturen nicht beeindruckt scheinen, sind die N. lutrensis! Die schwimmen immer noch fleißig herum, zwar träger wie im Sommer, aber sie sind noch unterwegs!


> zu den N. lutrensis habe ich (danke Werner) inzwischen folgendes  herausgefunden: Ursprünglich kommen sie auch aus Nordamerika - die aus  den nördlichen Gebieten stammenden sollten bei uns auch winterhart sein.  Leider sind wohl  Nachzuchten aus Asien im Handel, deren Winterhärte  nicht garantiert ist. Auf zwei Seiten fand ich den Hinweis auf  Sommerhaltung im Gartenteich.


Hm, also bisher sind die Kerchen munter wie der Rest meiner Fische! Wie man dieses Verhalten bei den jetzigen Temperaturen interpretieren soll -

[OT]einer der 6 ist auf beiden Augen blind! (sie sind milchig) wie das Fischchen dazu kommt - keine Ahnung!!! Den Verdacht habe ich seit Mitte Septembe , so richtig sehen konnte ich das erst jetzt, nun sind die Kerlchen so langsam, das ich ihn fangen konnte! Bei wärmeren Temperaturen war der Blinde immer noch zu schnell und vorsichtig unterwegs. Abgemagert ist er nicht und auch sonst scheint ihm nichts zu fehlen. Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob ich ihn töten sollte/müsste, aber nachdem er sonst nicht so wesentlich beeinträchtigt scheint (nicht mager!).., habe ich ihn wieder in den Teich gesetzt.
Müsste/sollte ich ihn töten?  oder kann ich einfach den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen.., beides macht mir Bauweh!
seufz - töten! = fangen und das 5 cm Fischchen mit dem scharfen Küchenmesser dekapitieren???[/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Andrea,

ich hab ehrlich gesagt  aber ich würd dem Fischerl eine Chance geben. Und wenn es zu schwach wird, wird sich schon ein __ Gelbrandkäfer drum kümmern (die hast du doch, oder?),  oder ist das ein größeres Fischerl? Die Notropis sind ja auch so kleine, oder?

So, und jetzt geh ich wieder raus in den Sturm, Blätter aus dem Teich fischen. Eins hol ich raus, 2 fallen wieder rein. Aber irgendwann muss ich doch gewinnen, es sind ja irgendwann alle Blätter dann in der Biotonne


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Andrea, hallo Dany,
schön mal wieder was von euch zu hören.
Der Winter gab nur ein kurzes stelldichein bei uns.
Vergangene Woche hatten wir Temperaturen bis an die 20 Grad (Fön sei dank).
Bei mir schwimmen die Lieschen inzwischen auch wieder etwas munterer umher.
Ausfälle hatte ich augenscheinlich nicht und bei mir sind auch alle ML sichtbar.
@Andrea
also ich würd den Fisch leben lassen, das richtet die Natur dann schon.
@Dany
wie gehts deinen ML?

Bis bald 
LG Markus

anbei ein Bild vom Wintereinbruch im Oktober mit 10 cm Schnee


----------



## danyvet (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Markus!
Tja, ich fürchte, ich hab nur mehr 2 oder 3. Ich seh zumindest immer nur 2. Vor einer Woche hab ich kurz mal 3 gesehen, aber seit ein paar Tagen immer nur 2. Und diese 2 sind nicht sehr viel größer als ich sie bekommen hab. Aber sie schwimmen relativ munter herum. Ich hoffe so, dass Irene und Helmut und Andrea, und alle, die meinen, die anderen sind sicher irgendwo auf Tauchstation, recht haben :?
Füttern tu ich sie nicht, denn sie sind meist weiter weg und wenn ich Futter in ihre Richtung werfe, verbläst der Wind es. Es ist ja fast nie windstill bei uns. Ich hoffe daher, dass sie genügend zu fressen haben. Und nicht selbst zu Fressen werden :beten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo an alle ML Liebhaber,
wollte euch nur einen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben,
Da bei mir ja nun auch schon seit geraumer Zeit weg ist, kann ich all meine Fischlein
wieder sehen, und ich kann keinen Ausfall erkennen.
Natürlich ist es schwierig alle Fische zu zählen aber sie sind nicht merklich weniger
geworden, auch die jüngsten schwimmen inzwischen fleißig mit der Meute mit.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



*Ich hab heute 5 ML-Babies gesichtet!!!!!*
Sie sind doch nicht alle aufgefressen!!!! Ich bin soooo froh!!!



Hab gleich Irene angerufen, um ihr die frohe Botschaft zu übermitteln und sie hat sich auch total gefreut 
Jetzt werden sie wohl überleben bis sie erwachsen sind und sich vermehren. Sie sind zwar noch immer nur ca 3cm groß, aber ich denke, sie werden wohl jetzt schnell wachsen, wenn es wärmer wird.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Dany,
schön dass man von Dir auch mal wieder was hört,
des ist ja super dass Deine ML´s doch den Winter bzw. den Umzug überstanden haben -  das freut mich aber für Dich. 
Vielleicht, kriegst ja heuer nochmal ein paar von der Irene, denn die 5 sind fast ein
bisserl wenig. Weiterhin viel Freude mit Deinen ML
wünscht Dir Markus.
Hab ich ganz vergessen zu fragen - tust du eigentlich ein bisschen zufuttern - bei kaltem regnerischen Wetter bekommen meine ML`s immer
etwas getrocknete Mückenlarven - gerade nach dem Winter sind sie immer ganz scharf drauf.
Ob sich heuer Deine kleinen schon vermehren - kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen - aber ich glaube da sind sie noch zu jung.
Aber nächstes Jahr dann bestimmt.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Nachdem ich sie erst heute nachmittag entdeckt hab, hab ich bisher noch nicht viel zugefüttert. Aber ich hab heute natürlich gleich eine Prise Futter reingeworfen, aber sie haben sich nicht dafür interessiert. Waren aber keine getrockneten Mückenlarven, sondern dieses vegetable-Futter, das Irene ihren füttert, die reißen sich angeblich drum....
Ich finde das zufüttern auch ein bissl schwierig. Das Futter ist ja total leicht und ich schaffs nicht, es genau zu den Fischerln hinzuwerfen, es wird immer vom Wind verblasen und landete meterweit weg von ihnen.


----------



## Dawn (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ha!
Hast mich ganz schön auf die Folter gespannt, Dany 
Und was sie verschwiegen hat, ich hab ihr gesagt, vielleicht sind in ihrem Teich ja doch noch mehr als diese 5, vielleicht versteckt sich ja noch ein Schwärmchen!
Und wenn nicht, bei mir haben alle 5 Ausgewachsenen und von den 7 Babys 6 überlebt (das Kleinste ist verschwunden), Nachwuchs ist also vorprogrammiert!
Mein Eindruck in den letzten 2 Wochen ist, dass sie nun zügig weiterwachsen, mit ein bissl Glück könnte Dany dann auch durchaus heuer noch eigenen  Nachwuchs begrüßen!
Achja, ich füttere dzt. nicht, trotz Miniteich. Und meine Fischis schwimmen seit gestern richtig munter durchs Becken, eine Freude, ihnen zuzusehen! Klar, es ist auch schön warm!

Achja, klar kannst du (und auch Helmut!) von meinen heurigen künftigen Babys jede Menge haben!
Hach, ich freu mich auch, dass es so super gelaufen ist, trotz kleinem Minibecken und wirklich saukaltem Winter!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Also ich nehm nur getrocknete Mückenlarven,
keine Angst die finden das Futter dann schon die haben sehr gute Augen.
Bei mir schauts jetzt auch richtig lustig aus, da schwimmen momentan 3 Generationen
rum, von 3cm über 6 cm bis ca. 8 cm.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hi Irene,
da gibts ja heuer in Österreich eine richtige ML Invasion, das freut mich.
Einen Teil hab ich letztes Jahr auch einem Arbeitskollegen gegeben, aber die 
mehreren hab ich schon noch behalten.
Heuer kriegen sie ja noch viel mehr Platz. Das ist ja dann wie ein riesengroßer See
für die kleinen ML`s.
Was mich überraschte (zu meiner eigenen Freude), dass ich heuer wieder keinen Ausfall
hatte, ich rechnte damit dass von den älteren einige zwecks Altersschwäche eingehen
würden, aber dem war nicht so. Meine ersten waren ja damals, wo ich sie bekam
schon so groß wie meine 2 jährigen, das hiesse dass sie ja schon 4 Jahre alt wären.
In den meisten Büchern die ich las stand, dass sie meist nur 2 - 3 Jahre alt werden.
Was sollst mich freuts - ich wünsch euch noch viel Spass mit euren Lieschen
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (30. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass sie ca 5 jahre alt werden


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus Irene, Servus ML-Freunde



> Achja, klar kannst du (und auch Helmut!) von meinen heurigen künftigen Babys jede Menge haben!


Schauen wir mal ob sich überhaupt soviel Nachwuchs einstellt  und dann bekommt Dany auf alle Fälle zuerst welche ab 
Bei mir pressiert`s ja nicht ... es muß der Teich ersteinmal vorrangig großzügig bepflanzt werden und einhergehend müssen diese Pflanzen auch gut anwachsen .... nicht das mir die ML die "Jungpflanzen" auszupfen :beten


----------



## Dawn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Du, die haben mit Pflanzen rein gar nix aufm Hut, die sind ganz brav, und wenn die mal was ins Mäulchen bekommen, dass sie ungenießbar finden (irgendwelche Schwebfasern, größeres verschmähen meine), dann werden die fast schon mit Empörung  wieder ausgespuckt!

Klar, wir müssen eh abwarten, aber nach dem Fortpflanzungserfolg vorigen Sommer bin ich sehr zuversichtlich!


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Na dann  .... Danke nochmals  .....steht ja dem "Beleben" des Teiches nix im Wege 

Aber wie gesagt, zuerst bekommt Dany einmal Ihre ML´s ab


----------



## Christine (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



Digicat schrieb:


> nicht das mir die ML die "Jungpflanzen" auszupfen :beten





Servus, 

das würd ich gerne sehen....die österreichischen Lieschen müssen ja wohl alle kleine Schwarzeneggers sein


----------



## Dawn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Nö, Christine, meine nicht!


----------



## danyvet (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Ich wills ja nicht verschreien und ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber es kööööööönnt unter uuuuuumständen sein, dass ich sogar 7 MLs hab!!! Zumindest hab ich heut die 5 wieder gesehen, und kurz aus den Augen verlorgen und auf einmal sah ich 2. Gut möglich, dass sich die 2 durch irgendeinen Schreck vom Schwarm absentiert haben, aber die kamen aus derselben Richtung wie die anderen zuerst, somit müssten sie vom Schwarm weg, in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und wieder zurück geschwommen sein. Dazu war die Zeit, wo ich nicht hingeschaut hab, aber fast zu kurz. Hach, ist das aufregend!


----------



## Dawn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Na warte, Dany, aber mir net glauben 
Wetten, da tauchen noch mehr auf????*heftigstüberzeugtbin*


----------



## danyvet (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Naja, vielleicht sinds auch doch "nur" 5, loben wir den Tag vor dem Abend nicht. Sicher kann ich erst sein, wenn sie so groß sind, dass man sie wesentlich besser sehen kann. 
Noch erscheinen sie in meinem Teich wunzigst


----------



## Dawn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Also ich bn da seeeehr zuversichtlich, Dany!!!!


----------



## baddie (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich wills ja nicht verschreien und ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber es kööööööönnt unter uuuuuumständen sein, dass ich sogar 7 MLs hab!!!



Ich find diesen Thread Klasse. Unsereiner konnte sich im "alten"Teich  (trotz Sonnenbarsch,__ Wels,Orfen) nicht vor ML (und auch Gründlinge) Nachwuchs retten und ihr könnts den Nachwuchs sogar zählen. 

Die 2 Leute welche meine ML und Gründlinge damals kpl. abgeholt haben sind bereits nach 3 Monaten mit mir in Kontakt getreten und haben nach "funktionierenden Gegenmassnahmen" gefragt. 

Ich habe bestimmt pro Jahr 100-200 Gründlinge/__ Moderlieschen mit der Reuse gefangen und die dann meinem Arbeitskollegen vermacht. 

Dafür hatte ich aber zum Glück nicht die Probleme welche ja viel mit Ihren Goldis und deren Geschlechtstrieb haben  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## danyvet (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Naja, wenn du andere Fische (größere) auch drinnen hast, dann hast du vermutlich keine gefräßigen Libellenlarven, die dir die ML-Babies wegfressen


----------



## Dawn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Und wenn die Lieserln ganz klein sind, beteiligen sich die "Eltern" auch an deren Reduktion......


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Servus zusammen,
@Helmut
 wie schon Irene beschrieben hat, die __ Moderlieschen vergreifen sich nicht an den
Pflanzen, da steht heuer einer Besiedelung nichts mehr im Wege.
@dany
ich seh schon, Du wirst heuer noch viele Stunden am Teichrand stehen und Deine Lieserln
beobachten, aber das mach ich genauso, und wenn sie dann aus dem Teich hupfen
um Mücken zu fangen, dann wirst du glaub ich ausflippen.
@irene
da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass Deine Lieserln heuer wieder richtig Appetit aufeinander
bekommen, damit Du alle beliefern kannst.
@baddie
ich kann meine zwar nicht mehr einzeln zählen (ca. 100 - 120), aber ich hab auch mal
klein angefangen wie Dany. Aber mich freuts, dass auf einmal so eine Begeisterung für
meine Lieblingsfische da ist. Ich kann sie jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dawn (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Du, es sind auch meine Lieblingsfische, sie sind so lustig zu beobachten, könnt auch stundenlang am Teichrand sitzen! Wenn ich doch nur die Zeit hätte
Hoffe allerdings, dass sie weniger Appetit aufeinander haben als Lust  , sollten schon ein paar übrig lassen!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. März 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Hallo Irene,
bei uns meint man, wenn man Appetit aufeinander hat, dass man Lust aufeinander hat.
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Weiß ich eh 
Nur haben die auch den etwas anderen Appetit aufeinander, den Babys gegenüber jedenfalls :__ nase


----------



## danyvet (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

@markus:
noch mehr stunden am teichrand verbringen, als ich schon die letzten 3 jahre hab, geht kaum 
der teich ist in der wärmeren jahreszeit mein zeitkiller nummer 1


----------



## Kuton (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Moderlieschennachwuchs verschwindet*

Also mit verschwindendem Nachwuchs habe ich nicht zu kämpfen.

Meine 10 Stück, die ich vor 2 Jahren in den 50m³ Schwimmteich gesetzt habe, sind nun unzählbar geworden.

Sicher über 500 Stück. eher 2000 

Aber, ich hab auch im 1 Jahr am Teichrand gesessen und die Minis beobachtet und gebangt.

Eigentlich waren Sie ja gegen Schnaken (Stechmücken) gedacht.
Aber das war und ist nie ein Problem gewesen.

Sobald jetzt irgendein Insekt die Wasseroberfläche berührt machts "Schnapp" 

Sollte also jemand im Umkreis Karlsruhe/Wörth am Rhein __ Moderlieschen brauchen, einfach melden.
Sonst muss ich einige dieses Jahr in die Rheinauen setzen, zwar ihre natürliche Umgebung, aber wohl nicht mehr so paradisisch sicher wie im Teich.

Goldfische, so 20 / 30 Stück aus dem anderen Teich könnte ich auch entbehren.



Gruß,

Ralf


----------

